# Advanced Training



## MedCorps

A friend of mine compiled for a project a list of the FY 2011/12 specialty specifications (SS).  I found it quite interesting and thought that it might be interesting, even for those not in the CF and it is somewhat indicative of what opportunities are available for each MOC.  The warnings that came with the list are: 

1) It is not all inclusive and was compiled throughout the year as the SS was authorized as new or modified.  It does not contain qualification levels and such.  It does not contain SSs that have been deleted.  The MOC it is listed under was the name of the MOC that it was authorized against.  This may have changed because even when I look at the list (who is pretty much uneducated on these maters) notice that some of the MOCs are now de-funct. Heck, it was an education for me as I did not even know that some of these occupation / sub-occupations existed! 

2) Take it for what it is.  If you are in the MOC and want the training or do not believe that it exists ask the CoC.  If you are looking for more information on an SS you can post it here and someone may know something about it. 

3) I asked him about the suitability for public release and he indicated that it is not an issue.

4) Formatting is a little off.  I tried to fix it, with no luck.  Sorry about that. 


Here we go... 

Officers

*Aerospace Control Officer*
	Air Ground Range Safety Officer
	Basic Space Operations
	Human Performance In Military Aviation Program Coordinator
	Space Based Infrared System Commander 

*Aerospace Control Officer – Surveillance Officer *
        Ground Based Space Radar Crew Commander 

*Aerospace Control Officer – Weapons Controller*
	Ground Based Space Radar Crew Commander

*Aerospace Engineering Officer*
	Aircraft Stores Separation
	Aircraft Weighing
	Ammunition Technical Officer
	AETE Instrumentation
        Basic Space Operations
        CF188 Aircraft Maintenance Management
        CF188 Maintenance Emergency Recovery
        Conventional Munitions Disposal - Advanced
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator

*Air Combat Systems Officer* 
        Air Ground Range Safety Officer
	Human Performance In Military Aviation Program Coordinator
	Space Based Infrared System Commander

*Air Combat Systems Officer – Maritime*
	Basic Space Operations
        CH148 Cyclone Crew Commander

*Any Officer*
        Air Sampling for Radioactive Materials
        Army Field Firing Range Safety Officer
        Articulated Amph Driver BV 206
        Avionics System Engineering and Integration
        Commanding Officer – Recruiting Organization
        Distributed Learning Instructor
        Gamma Spectroscopy Applications
        Grounding and Shielding
        HP Survey Instrument Selection and Calibration
        Instructional Supervisor
        Jumpmaster
        J2X Manager
        Lessons Learned Analyst
        Light Oversnow Vehicle Operator
	Military Career Counsellor
	Military Freefall Jumpmaster
        Military Freefall Parachutist
        Military Freefall Parachute Instructor
        Online Recruiter
        Parachutist – Basic
        Parachutist Instructor
        Post Graduate Degree - Computer Network Security
        Radiation Detection and Measurement
        Rappel Master
        Recruiting Testing Administrator
        Strategic Defence Intelligence Analyst
	Tactical Intelligence Operator (Land)
	Tactical Questioner
        Unit Public Affairs Representative
	Unit Transportation Coordinator

*Armoured Officer*
	Air Ground Range Safety Officer
	Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
	Army Direct Fire Specialist
	Army Direct Fire Specialist – Main Battle Tank
        Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
        Tactical Exploiter

*Artillery Officer*
	Air Ground Range Safety Officer
	Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
        Army Direct Fire Specialist
        Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
        Patrol Pathfinder Insertion - Extraction Operator
	Patrol Pathfinder Leader
	Reconnaissance Patrolman – Basic
	Tactical Exploiter
	UAV Surveillance and Target Acquisition Troop Commander 

*Bioscience Officer*
	Post Graduate Degree - Industrial Hygiene and Occupational Health

*Communications and Electronics Engineering Officer*
	Advanced Cisco Router Configuration
	Basic Space Operations
        Counter-Radio Controlled Improvised Explosive Device Equipment Specialist
        Cryptographic Material Management System Operator
        Electronic Warfare - Land - Basic
	Land Electronic Warfare Support to Operations
	Mail Server Administrator
        Network Defence Analyst
	Network Defence Senior Analyst 
        SIGINT Officer (Advanced) 
        Tactical Command and Control Information System Network Administrator
        Tactical EW Intelligence Analyst – Land
        TECHELINT/Radar Analyst
        TEMPEST – Testing and Analysis
        Windows Server Administrator

*Construction Engineering Officer*
        Basic Space Operations
        Conventional Munitions Disposal – Advanced
        Fire Engineering and Plans Examiner
        Geotechnical Engineering in Northern Regions
        Geotextile Engineering 
        Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant 
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator
	Junior DND Realty Asset Manager
        Post Graduate Degree - Research and Development Explosives

*Dental Officer *
	Medical Simulation Facilitator
	Medical Simulation Operator
*
Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer*
	Ammunition Technical Officer
	Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
        Basic Space Operations
	Conventional Munitions Disposal - Advanced
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator
	Neutron Detection and Measurement

*Engineer Officer*
	Air Ground Range Safety Officer
        Ammunition Technical Officer
        Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
        Army Direct Fire Specialist
        Conventional Munitions Disposal – Advanced
        Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
        Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Supervisor
        Expedient Route Opening Capability Section Commander
	Geotechnical Engineering in Northern Regions
	Geotextile Engineering
        Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
        Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator 
        Joint Improvised Explosives (HME) – Intermediate 
	Joint Improvised Explosives (HME) – Advanced
	Junior DND Realty Asset Manager
        Patrol Pathfinder Insertion-Extraction Operator
	Patrol Pathfinder Leader
        Post Graduate Degree - Research and Development Explosives
	Reconnaissance Patrolman – Basic
        Tactical Exploiter
        TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator
        Thermographer

*Infantry Officer *
	Air Ground Range Safety Officer
	Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
	Army Direct Fire Specialist
        Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
        Patrol Pathfinder Insertion - Extraction Operator
	Patrol Pathfinder Leader
	Patrolling – Advanced
	Reconnaissance Patrolman – Basic
	Tactical Exploiter
*
Intelligence Officer – Air *
	Basic Space Operations
        Counter-Intelligence
        Imagery Intelligence Analyst
        Interrogator
        Senior Imagery Intelligence Analyst
	SIGINT Officer (Advanced)

*Intelligence Officer – Land*
	Basic Space Operations
	Counter-Intelligence
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Supervisor
	EW Land Basic
	Imagery Intelligence Analyst
	Interrogator
        Land Electronic Warfare Support to Operations
        Tactical EW Intelligence Analyst – Land
	Tactical Exploiter
	TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator
	Senior Imagery Intelligence Analyst
	SIGINT Officer (Advanced)

*Intelligence Officer – Sea *
	Basic Space Operations
	Counter-Intelligence
	Imagery Intelligence Analyst
	Interrogator
	Senior Imagery Intelligence Analyst
        SIGINT Officer (Advanced)

*Legal Officer*
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Supervisor
	TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator

*Logistics Officer*
	Ammunition Technical Officer
	Basic Space Operations

*Logistics Officer – Land*
	Basic Space Operations
        Conventional Munitions Disposal – Advanced
        Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Supervisor
        Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator
        Joint Improvised Explosives (HME) – Intermediate
	Joint Improvised Explosives (HME) – Advanced
	TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator

*Logistics Officer – Sea *
	Basic Space Operations

*Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface Officer *
	Ammunition Technical Officer
	Basic Space Operations
	IUSS Operations Watch Officer
*
Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface Office – Clearance Diver*
	Basic Space Operations
        Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
        Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Supervisor
        Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator
        Joint Improvised Explosives (HME) – Intermediate
	Joint Improvised Explosives (HME) – Advanced 
	TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator

*Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface Officer – Software Programmer *
	Basic Space Operations
*
Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface Officer – Submarine *
	Ammunition Technical Officer 
	Basic Space Operations 
	Basic Submarine Qualification
        Submarine Towed Array Handling
*
Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface Officer – Surface Ship *
	Ammunition Technical Officer
	Basic Space Operations 

*Medical Officer *
	Advanced Medical Officer
        Critical Care Aeromedical Evacuation Specialist
	Diploma in Aviation Medicine
	Medical Simulation Facilitator
        Medical Simulation Operator

*Medical Officer – Specialist *
	Critical Care Aeromedical Evacuation Specialist

*Military Police Officer *
	Air Marshal
	Basic Space Operations
	Cell Phone Seizure and Analysis
	Close Protection Team Leader
	Computer Network Investigator
        Counter-Intelligence 
        Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Supervisor
        Internet Evidence Analyst
        Investigate Offenses Against Children
        TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator
*
Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer*
	Ammunition Technical Officer

*Nursing Officer*
	Medical Simulation Facilitator
        Medical Simulation Operator

*Nursing Officer - Specialist *
	Critical Care Aeromedical Evacuation Specialist

*Pilot*
	Air Ground Range Safety Officer
	Aircraft Stores Separation
        CH146 Advanced Special Operations Aviation Pilot
	CH146 Tactical Aircraft Captain 
        CH148 Cyclone Crew Commander
        Human Performance In Military Aviation Program Coordinator

*Signals Officer*
	Advanced Cisco Router Configuration
	Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
        Counter-Radio Controlled Improvised Explosive Device  Equipment Specialist
        Cryptographic Material Management System Operator
        Electronic Warfare - Land Basic
	Land Electronic Warfare Support to Operations
        Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
	Mail Server Administrator
        Network Defence Analyst 
	Network Defence Senior Analyst
        Tactical EW Intelligence Analyst – Land
	SIGINT Officer (Advanced)
	Tactical Command and Control Information System Network Administrator
	TECHELINT/Radar Analyst
        TEMPEST – Testing and Analysis
	Windows Server Administrator

*Training Development Officer*
	Human Performance In Military Aviation Program Coordinator


----------



## MedCorps

*NCM*

*Aerospace Control Operator – Aerospace Operator*
	Ground Based Space Radar Crew Chief
Ground Based Space Radar Console Operator 
Human Performance In Military Aviation Program Coordinator

*Aerospace Control Operator – Radar Controller *
	Human Performance In Military Aviation Program Coordinator
*
Aerospace Telecommunications and Information Systems Technician*
Advanced Cisco Router Configuration
Advanced Signal Planner
Air Defence System Integrator Maintenance
ALCATEL 3600 Multiplexer Maintenance
AN-GRC 171 Maintenance
AN/TRN-30 Man Portable OMNI Directional Beacon
Antenna Maintenance (Rigger)
ADP – MSAX Printer Maintenance
ADP Printer and Visual Display Unit Maintenance
ADP – PC-ORCAD Schematic/PCB/Simulation Software
ATE (ST 58) – Third Line Maintenance
AETE Instrumentation
BID/950/IV2 – Second Level Limited Maintenance
Calibration Technician – Physical
Canadian Key Management Unit 2nd Line Maintenance
Classified Domain System Administrator
Communications Operations – Advanced
Communication Systems (BICS)
Computer Systems and Networks
Countermeasures Telephone Security
Counter Radio Controlled improvised Explosive Device Technical Maintenance
Counter-Radio Controlled Improvised Explosive Device Equipment Specialist
Crypto KG-84 Limited Maintenance
Crypto KW-46 Second Line (Limited) Maintenance
Crypto (KIV 7M) - Administrator Course
Crypto (KY 57/58 Vinson) – Second Line Maintenance
Crypto (KY 57/58 VINSON) – Third Line Maintenance
Crypto – KG-81 Family – Full Maintenance
Data Communications Network Design Concepts – Basic
Digital Voice recorder (ComLog) Maintenance
Electrical/Electronic Calibration
Electronic Switched Network Implementation
Fibre Optic Communication Systems Design Techniques
Field Artillery Battery Communication System - Maintenainer 
Fleet Crypto Sys Maintenance Tech
Gould 2000/2600 Strip Chart Recorder Maintenance
Grounding and Shielding
HF Communication System Maintenance
High Reliability Soldering
Intro to Fibre Optic Systems
IT-BP-DATA Communications System Maintenance
KG 84 Third Level (Full) Maintenance
LONGROOT/HOST System Technician
LOOKOUT System Technician
MACS AN/GRC 508(V) – Maintenance 
Mail Server Administrator
MEDIATOR System Technician
Meridian Mail Database Administrator
Meridian Option 11 Installation and Maintenance
Meridian Option 11 Provisioning
Message Entry/Read-out Printer Maintenance
National Command and Control Information System Light Detachment Technician
NATO Communication Orientation
	Network Defence Analyst
	Network Defence Senior Analyst
Park Air Radio Maintainer
Radio UHF (AN/GRT 21/22 and AN/GRR 23/24) Maintenance
	Rapid Automatic Cryptographic Equipment Maintenance
SB 3614/TT Switchboard – Maintenance
Secure Mobile Anti-Jam Reliable Tactical Terminal Maintainer
Secure Mobile Anti-Jam Reliable Tactical Terminal Operator
SL-1 EPABX – Traffic Analysis
SL-1 Overview
Spendex 40 Secure Telephone Equipment
SQL Server Administrator
Sun Sparc Workstation Maint
TACLANE (KG-175) Administrator
Technical COMSEC Inspections
Tactical Command and Control Information System Network Administrator
TEMPEST Fundamentals
TEMPEST System Design Engineering
TEMPEST – Testing and Analysis
	Tidytips III Maintenance
TSEC KIR-1A Limited Maintenance
	Versimux (Fibre Optic) Multiplexes Maintenance
	Videoconferencing Terminal Maintainer
	VSAT SATCOM Maintainer
	Windows Server Administrator

*Aerospace Telecommunications and Information Systems Technician – Junior*
Air Defence System Integrator Maintenance
ALCATEL 3600 Multiplexer Maintenance
Canadian Key Management Unit 2nd Line Maintenance
Classified Domain System Administrator
Computer Systems and Networks
Counter Radio Controlled improvised Explosive Device Technical Maintenance
Counter-Radio Controlled Improvised Explosive Device Equipment Specialist
Crypto (KIV 7M) - Administrator Course
Digital Voice recorder (ComLog) Maintenance
HF Communication System Maintenance
National Command and Control Information System Light Detachment Technician
Park Air Radio Maintainer
Secure Mobile Anti-Jam Reliable Tactical Terminal Maintainer
	Secure Mobile Anti-Jam Reliable Tactical Terminal Operator
TACLANE (KG-175) Administrator
VSAT SATCOM Maintainer
Windows Server Administrator

*Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator*
	Basic Space Operations 
	CP 140 Basic Acoustic Sensor Operator
	Human Performance In Military Aviation Program Coordinator
	Maritime Helicopter Advanced AES Op
	TECHELINT/Radar Analyst

*Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator – Junior *
	Basic Space Operations 

*Aircraft Maintenance Superintendent*
	Aircraft Weighing
	Avionics System Engineering and Integration
	CF188 Aircraft Maintenance Management
CF188 Maintenance Emergency Recovery
	Human Performance In Military Aviation Program Coordinator

*Aircraft Structures Technician *
	Advanced Composite Material Components & Structures Manufacturing
	Aircraft Weighing
CF188 Aircraft Maintenance Management
CF188 Maintenance Emergency Recovery
Human Performance In Military Aviation Program Coordinator
	Weld Inspection and Quality Control

*Aircraft Structures Technician – Junior *
Advanced Composite Material Components & Structures Manufacturing

*Air Weapons Systems Technician*
	Aircraft Weighing
CF188 Aircraft Maintenance Management
CF188 Gun System & Associated Equipment Off-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Maintenance Emergency Recovery
CF188 Release Equipment Off-Aircraft Maintenance
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator

*Air Weapons Systems Technician - Junior*
CF188 Gun System & Associated Equipment Off-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Release Equipment Off-Aircraft Maintenance

*Ammunition Technician*
	Ashore/Aux Unit RADHAZ Officer
Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Supervisor
Explosive Safety Inspection
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator
Joint Improvised Explosives (HME) – Intermediate
	Joint Improvised Explosives (HME) – Advanced 
	TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator

*Any NCM*
	Articulated Amph Driver BV 206
	Army Field Firing Range Safety Officer
Bison Driver
Close Protection Operative
Close Protection Team Leader
Distributed Learning Instructor
Fast Roping Insertion and Extraction Master
Heavy Logistic Vehicle Wheeled Driver
Heavy Logistic Vehicle Wheeled Material Handling Crane Operator
Instructional Supervisor 
J2X Manager
Jumpmaster
Lessons Learned Analyst
Light Oversnow Vehicle Operator
Military Freefall Jumpmaster
Military Freefall Parachutist
Military Freefall Parachute Instructor
Online Recruiter
Parachutist – Basic
Parachutist Instructor
Rappel Master
Recruiter (Advanced)
Recruiter (Basic)
Recruiting Testing Administrator 
Strategic Defence Intelligence Analyst 
Tactical Intelligence Operator (Land)
Tactical Questioner
Tracked Light Armour Vehicle Driver 
Trailer Forward Area Refueller Operator
Tactical Refueller Heavy – 7000 Lt - Vehicle Driver 
	Unit Public Affairs Representative
	Unit Storeman
Unit Transportation Coordinator 
*
Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist*
	Advanced Signal Planner
	Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
Classified Domain System Administrator
Communications Management System
Computer Systems and Networks
Counter-Radio Controlled Improvised Explosive Device Equipment Specialist
Crypto (KIV 7M) - Administrator Course
Cryptographic Material Management System Operator
High Capacity Line Of Sight Communication System Operator
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Electronic Countermeasures Specialist 
IRIS Facility Controller
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
Mail Server Administrator
Medium Communication Terminal Operator
National Command Control Information Systems Operator 
Radiation Detection and Measurement
Secure Mobile Anti-Jam Reliable Tactical Terminal Operator
SQL Server Administrator
Tactical Command and Control Information System Network Administrator
Tactical Satellite Link - Heavy Network Administrator
TACLANE (KG-175) Administrator
Tactical Satellite Link Heavy Operator
VSAT SATCOM Maintainer
	Windows Server Administrator

*Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist - Communication & Info Systems Technology Manager*
	Network Defence Analyst
 	Network Defence Senior Analyst
	Technical COMSEC Inspections
*
Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist - Communication Systems Technologist*
Acoustics Weapon Locating Sensor Maintenance
ADATS AN/VSQ504 Radar Maintenance
ADP – MSAX Printer Maintenance
Advanced Antennae Inspection and Maintenance
Air Defence System Integrator Maintenance
Air Sampling for Radioactive Materials
ALCATEL 3600 Multiplexer Maintenance
Antenna Maintenance (Rigger)
Ashore/Aux Unit RADHAZ Officer
Basic Space Operations
Canadian Key Management Unit 2nd Line Maintenance
Counter Radio Controlled improvised Explosive Device Technical Maintenance
Crypto KG-84 Limited Maintenance
Digital Voice recorder (ComLog) Maintenance
Gamma Spectroscopy Applications
HF Communication System Maintenance
High Capacity Line Of Sight Communication System Maintainer
High Capacity Line Of Sight Communication System Operator
HP Survey Instrument Selection and Calibration
Interrogator Identification Friend or Foe Radar Maintenance
Lightweight Counter Mortar Radar Maintenance 
LONGROOT/HOST System Technician
	LOOKOUT System Technician
	Low Level Air Defence - Command, Control and Communication System Maintenance
	MACS AN/GRC 508(V) – Maintenance 
MEDIATOR System Technician
Medium Communication Terminal Maintainer
	Meridian Mail Database Administrator
Meridian Option 11 Installation and Maintenance
	Meridian Option 11 Provisioning
	Multi-Agent Tactical Sentry Maintainer
	Muzzle Velocity Indicator Maintainer
National Command and Control Information System Heavy Detachment Technician
National Command and Control Information System Light Detachment Technician
Neutron Detection and Measurement
Secure Mobile Anti-Jam Reliable Tactical Terminal Maintainer
TACLANE (KG-175) Administrator
Tactical Satellite Link Heavy Operator
TECHELINT/Radar Analyst
Technical COMSEC Inspections
Videoconferencing Terminal Maintainer
*
Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist – Information Systems Technologist*
	Network Defence Analyst
	Network Defence Senior Analyst

*Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist – Line Systems Technologist *
	Meridian Mail Database Administrator
Meridian Option 11 Installation and Maintenance

*Artilleryman – Air Defence *
	Tactical Exploiter

*Artilleryman – Field*
	Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
	Army Direct Fire Specialist
	Artillery Gun Tow Driver
Automatic Grenade Launcher System Gunner  
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
Patrol Pathfinder Operator
	Patrol Pathfinder Insertion-Extraction Operator
	Patrol Pathfinder Leader 
	Reconnaissance Patrolman – Basic
	Tactical Exploiter  	
*
Aviation Systems Technician*
	ADP – PC-ORCAD Schematic/PCB/Simulation Software
AETE Instrumentation
Aircraft Weighing
Basic Space Operations
Calibration Technician – Physical
CF188 Advanced Flight Control Systems On-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Aircraft Maintenance Management
CF188 Aviation A Systems On-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Aviation B Systems On-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Aviation C Systems On-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Aviation Systems On-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Engine Borescope Inspection
CF188 F404-GE-400 Engine Off-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Gun System & Associated Equipment Off-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Maintenance Emergency Recovery
CF188 Power Plant & Related Sys Advanced Operations and /Troubleshooting 
CF188 Release Equipment Off-Aircraft Maintenance
Conventional Munitions Disposal – Advanced
CP-140 DIAC-FTAS 2nd Level Maint
Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Supervisor	
Electrical/Electronic Calibration
Explosive Safety Inspection
Grounding and Shielding
	Gould 2000/2600 Strip Chart Recorder Maintenance
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator
	High Reliability Soldering
Human Performance In Military Aviation Program Coordinator
Joint Helmet Mounted Cuing System Maintenance Aviation
	Joint Improvised Explosives (HME) – Advanced
Joint Improvised Explosives (HME) – Intermediate
	TACLANE (KG-175) Administrator
	TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator
*
Aviation Systems Technician – Junior*
AETE Instrumentation
Basic Space Operations
CF188 Advanced Flight Control Systems On-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Aviation A Systems On-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Aviation B Systems On-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Aviation C Systems On-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Engine Borescope Inspection
CF188 F404-GE-400 Engine Off-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Gun System & Associated Equipment Off-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Power Plant & Related Sys Advanced Operations and /Troubleshooting
CF188 Release Equipment Off-Aircraft Maintenance 
Conventional Munitions Disposal - Advanced
	High Reliability Soldering
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator
Joint Helmet Mounted Cuing System Maintenance Aviation

*Avionics Systems Technician *
	ADP – PC-ORCAD Schematic/PCB/Simulation Software
	Aircraft Weighing
Calibration Technician – Physical
CF188 Advanced Flight Control Systems On-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Aircraft Maintenance Management
CF188 Avionics Systems First Line On-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Cockpit Video Recording System Off-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Maintenance Emergency Recovery
CF188 Sniper on Aircraft Maintenance
Electrical/Electronic Calibration
Gould 2000/2600 Strip Chart Recorder Maintenance
	High Reliability Soldering
	Human Performance In Military Aviation Program Coordinator
Intro to Fibre Optic Systems

*Avionics Systems Technician – Junior *
CF188 Advanced Flight Control Systems On-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Avionics Systems First Line On-Aircraft Maintenance
CF188 Cockpit Video Recording System Off-Aircraft Maintenance
	CF188 Sniper on Aircraft Maintenance
*
Avionics Systems Technician – Basic *
	High Reliability Soldering
Intro to Fibre Optic Systems

*Biomedical Electronics Technologist *
	High Reliability Soldering

*Chemical Biological Radiological and Nuclear Operator *
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
	TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator

*Clearance Diver*
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Supervisor
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator 
Joint Improvised Explosives (HME) – Advanced
Joint Improvised Explosives (HME) – Intermediate 
Side Scan Sonar Operation
TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator

*Clearance Diver - Junior*
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator

* Combat Engineer*
Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
Army Direct Fire Specialist
Automatic Grenade Launcher System Gunner  	
Bridge Adapter Pallet System Driver
Conventional Munitions Disposal - Advanced
Crane Operator
Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Supervisor
Dismountable Flat Rack System Operator
Dump Operator
Expedient Route Opening Capability Operator 
	Expedient Route Opening Capability Section Commander 
Grader Operator
Heavy Equipment Operator
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator
	Joint Improvised Explosives (HME) – Advanced
Joint Improvised Explosives (HME) – Intermediate
	Leopard 2A4-2A4M CAN Main Battle Tank Driver
	Leopard C2 Main Battle Tank Driver
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
	Patrol Pathfinder Insertion - Extraction Operator
Patrol Pathfinder Leader
Patrol Pathfinder Operator
Reconnaissance Patrolman – Basic
Tactical Exploiter
TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator
Water Supply Operator 

*Communications Research *
	Advanced Signal Planner
	Basic Space Operations
Counter-Radio Controlled Improvised Explosive Device Equipment Specialist
Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
EW Land Basic
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal – Electronic Countermeasures Specialist 
Land Electronic Warfare Support to Operations
Limited Maintenance Secure Tactical Data Equipment TSEC/KG40
Morse Code Operator
Network Defence Analyst
Network Defence Senior Analyst
Tactical EW Intelligence Analyst – Land
	Tactical Land EW Operator 
	TECHELINT - Radar Analyst
	TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator

*Communications Research – Junior* 
	Basic Space Operations
Counter-Radio Controlled Improvised Explosive Device Equipment Specialist
EW Land Basic
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal – Electronic Countermeasures Specialist 
	Morse Code Operator
	Tactical Land EW Operator 
*
Construction Engineer Superintendent*
	Mobile Arrestor Gear Systems Operations & Maintenance
	Operational Level Drafting & Surveying
	Storage Tank POL – Cleaning
*
Construction Technician*
	Operational Level Drafting & Surveying
*
Cook *
	Basic Submarine Qualification

*Crewman *
	Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
	Army Direct Fire Specialist
	Army Direct Fire Specialist – Main Battle Tank
Automatic Grenade Launcher System Gunner  
Coyote Driver
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
Leopard C2 Main Battle Tank Driver
Leopard 2A4-2A4M CAN Main Battle Tank Driver
	Tactical Exploiter

*Dental Technician *
	Medical Simulation Facilitator

*Electrical Distribution Technician*
	Operational Level Drafting & Surveying

*Electrical Generation Systems Technician*
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Engineer
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
Operational Level Drafting & Surveying
TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator

*Electrical Technician *
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	High Reliability Soldering
	Kingston Class Senior Watch Keeper
Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
	Submarine Towed Array Handling
*
Electronic-Optronic Technician – Land *
	Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
Basic Space Operations
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System  NANUK Operator
	Multi-Agent Tactical Sentry Maintainer
*
Electronic-Optronic Technician – Land – Junior  *
	Basic Space Operations
*
Firefighter *
	Fire Engineering and Plans Examiner

*Flight Engineer*
	CC130 – HT Flight Engineer Air To Air Refuelling
	CC130 - HT Flight Engineer Tanker Operator
	CH146 Advanced Special Operations Aviation Flight Engineer
	Human Performance In Military Aviation Program Coordinator

*Imagery Technician *
	Basic Space Operations
	Imagery Intelligence Analyst
	Senior Imagery Intelligence Analyst


<cont>


----------



## MedCorps

*Infantryman *
	Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
	Army Direct Fire Specialist
Automatic Grenade Launcher System Gunner  
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System  NANUK Operator
Patrol Pathfinder Leader
Patrol Pathfinder Insertion - Extraction Operator
Patrol Pathfinder Operator
Patrolling – Advanced
	Rapid Automatic Cryptographic Equipment Maintenance
Reconnaissance Patrolman – Basic
Sniper Detachment Commander
	Tactical Exploiter
	TECHELINT/Radar Analyst

*Intelligence Operator *
	Basic Space Operations
	Counter-Intelligence
Counter-Radio Controlled Improvised Explosive Device Equipment Specialist
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
EW Land Basic
Imagery Intelligence Analyst
Interrogator 
	Land Electronic Warfare Support to Operations
	Senior Imagery Intelligence Analyst
Tactical EW Intelligence Analyst – Land
	Tactical Exploiter
	TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator

*Land Communications and Information Systems Technician* 
	Classified Domain System Administrator
	Field Artillery Battery Communication System Maintenainer
National Command and Control Information System Heavy Detachment Technician

*Land Communications and Information Systems Technician – Junior*
	Classified Domain System Administrator
	Field Artillery Battery Communication System Maintenainer
National Command and Control Information System Heavy Detachment Technician
*
Marine Engineering Artificer *
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Electrical/Electronic Calibration
	Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator

*Marine Engineering Mechanic *
	Basic Submarine Qualification

*Marine Engineering Technician *
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Engineer
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
	Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
	Submarine Towed Array Handling
	TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator

*Marine Systems Engineering Technician *
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Submarine Control Room Watch Supervisor
	Submarine Control Room Watchkeeper (Dived)
	Submarine Towed Array Handling

*Material Technician*
	Sea Container Inspector

*Medical Technician *
	Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
	Medical Simulation Facilitator
Medical Simulation Operator
Patrol Pathfinder Leader
Patrol Pathfinder Insertion - Extraction Operator
Patrol Pathfinder Operator
	Reconnaissance Patrolman – Basic

*Military Police *
	Air Marshal
	Cell Phone Seizure and Analysis
	Counter-Intelligence
	Computer Network Investigator
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
Internet Evidence Analyst  
Investigate Offenses Against Children
	Joint Improvised Explosives (HME) – Advanced
Joint Improvised Explosives (HME) – Intermediate
TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator

*Military Police – Junior *
	Counter-Intelligence
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
	TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator

*Mobile Support Equipment Operator *
	Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
Bridge Adapter Pallet System Driver
Crane Operator
	Dismountable Flat Rack System Operator	
Grader Operator
	Heavy Equipment Operator
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System  NANUK Operator
	Tactical Refueller Heavy 10,000L Operator

*Naval Combat Information Operator*
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
	Submarine Control Room Watch Supervisor
	Submarine Control Room Watchkeeper (Dived)

*Naval Combat Systems Engineering *
	Ashore/Aux Unit RADHAZ Officer
	Basic Space Operations
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Combat System Engineer – Subs
	Maritime Command Warship Unit RADHAZ Officer
	Submarine Control Room Watch Supervisor
	Submarine Control Room Watchkeeper (Dived) 
	Submarine Towed Array Handling
	Weapons Systems Engineering – Subs

*Naval Communicator*
	Ashore/Aux Unit RADHAZ Officer
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Classified Domain System Administrator
	Crypto (KIV 7M) - Administrator Course
EHF SATCOM AN/USC 38 (V) Op
	Network Defence Analyst 
	Network Defence Senior Analyst
	Submarine Control Room Watch Supervisor
	Submarine Control Room Watchkeeper (Dived)
	TACLANE (KG-175) Administrator

*Navel Electronics Sensor Operator* 
	Basic Space Operations
	Imagery Intelligence Analyst
	Senior Imagery Intelligence Analyst
	TECHELINT/Radar Analyst

*Naval Electronics Technician (Communications)*
	Classified Domain System Administrator

*Operating Room Technician* 
	Medical Simulation Facilitator
	Medical Simulation Operator

*Plumbing and Heating Technician*
	Operational Level Drafting & Surveying

*Physician Assistant *
	Medical Simulation Facilitator
	Medical Simulation Operator
	Submarine Control Room Watch Supervisor

*Refrigeration and Mechanical Technician*
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Engineer
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
Operational Level Drafting & Surveying
Mobile Arrestor Gear Systems Operations & Maintenance
TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator

*Resource Management Support Clerk*
	Recruiting Clerk

*Search and Rescue Technicia*n 
	Human Performance In Military Aviation Program Coordinator 
	Medical Simulation Facilitator
	Medical Simulation Operator

*Search and Rescue Technician – Junior* 
	Muzzle Velocity Indicator Maintenance

*Signal Operator *
Classified Domain System Administrator
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal – Electronic Countermeasures Specialist 
Patrol Pathfinder Leader
Patrol Pathfinder Insertion - Extraction Operator
Patrol Pathfinder Operator
	Reconnaissance Patrolman – Basic
*
Sonar Operator *
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Submarine Control Room Watch Supervisor
	Submarine Control Room Watchkeeper (Dived)

*Steward*
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	 Submarine Control Room Watchkeeper (Dived)
*
Supply Technician *
	Rapid Automatic Cryptographic Equipment Maintenance
*
Traffic Technician*
	Sea Container Inspector
*
Vehicle Technician *
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Engineer
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
	Multi-Agent Tactical Sentry Maintainer
	Leopard C2 Main Battle Tank Driver
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator
*
Water, Fuels and Environment Technician*
Operational Level Drafting & Surveying
Storage Tank POL – Cleaning

*Weapons Engineering Technician – Armament *
	40mm MK NC1 Gun Operation
	Armament Maintenance Course
	Basic Submarine Qualification
Combat System Engineer – Subs 
Explosive Safety Inspection
IRO Class Armament Equipment Package
Kingston Class Senior Watch Keeper
Marine Hydraulic and Electro-Hydraulic – Instruction
Maritime Command Warship Unit RADHAZ Officer         
	Naval Ammunition/Explosives Storage and Handling Inspection
	Naval Weapons Technician TRL Class Level 2
	PRO Class Armament Equipment Package
	Submarine Control Room Watch Supervisor
	Submarine Control Room Watchkeeper (Dived)
Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator 
	Submarine Towed Array Handling
	Unit Bottom Object Inspection Vehicle (BOIV) Operator – NET
	Weapon Engineering Tech Kingston Class Equipment
*
Weapons Engineering Technician – Communication *
	ADP – MSAX Printer Maintenance
Antenna Maintenance (Rigger)
Basic Submarine Qualification
Classified Domain System Administrator
Combat System Engineer – Subs 
Communications Maintainer – Subs
Communications Maintenance Course
Crypto KG-84 Limited Maintenance
Crypto (KIV 7M) - Administrator Course
Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory Operator
Digital Voice recorder (ComLog) Maintenance
EHF SATCOM AN/USC 38 (V) Op
	Explosive Safety Inspection
	HF Communication System Maintenance
	IRO Class Communications Equipment Package
Kingston Class Senior Watch Keeper
Limited Maintenance Secure Tactical Data Equipment TSEC/KG40
MACS AN/GRC 508(V) – Maintenance 
Maritime Command Warship Unit RADHAZ Officer
Naval Ammunition/Explosives Storage and Handling Inspection
PRO Class Communications Equipment Package
Side Scan Sonar Operation
Submarine Control Room Watch Supervisor
Submarine Control Room Watchkeeper (Dived)
Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
	Submarine Towed Array Handling
	TACLANE (KG-175) Administrator
	TECHINT Level 2 Exploitation Facility Investigator
	Technical COMSEC Inspections
	Unit Bottom Object Inspection Vehicle (BOIV) Operator - NET
	Videoconferencing Terminal Maintainer
	Weapon Engineering Tech Kingston Class Equipment
	Weapons Systems Engineering – Subs

*Weapons Engineering Technician – Fire Control *
Air Defence System Integrator Maintenance
Basic Space Operations
	Basic Submarine Qualification
Combat System Engineer – Subs 
Explosive Safety Inspection
Fire Control Maintenance Course
IRO Class Fire Control Equipment Package
	Kingston Class Senior Watch Keeper
Limited Maintenance Secure Tactical Data Equipment TSEC/KG40
	Maritime Command Warship Unit RADHAZ Officer
MK 41 Vertical Launch System
Naval Ammunition/Explosives Storage and Handling Inspection
	Naval Weapons Technician TRL Class Level 2
	NW Tech – Submarine
	Side Scan Sonar Operation
	Submarine Control Room Watch Supervisor
	Submarine Control Room Watchkeeper (Dived)
Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
	Submarine Tactical System Maintenance 
	Submarine Towed Array Handling
	Unit Bottom Object Inspection Vehicle (BOIV) Operator - NET
	Videoconferencing Terminal Maintainer
	Weapon Engineering Tech Kingston Class Equipment
	Weapons Systems Engineering – Subs

*Weapons Engineering Technician – Manager *
	Ashore/Aux Unit RADHAZ Officer
	Acoustic Maintainer – Subs
ADP – MSAX Printer Maintenance
Basic Submarine Qualification
Combat System Engineer – Subs 
Explosive Safety Inspection
Maritime Command Warship Unit RADHAZ Officer
Naval Ammunition/Explosives Storage and Handling Inspection
Submarine Control Room Watch Supervisor
Submarine Control Room Watchkeeper (Dived)
Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
	Submarine Towed Array Handling
	TACLANE (KG-175) Administrator
	Technical COMSEC Inspections
	Weapons Systems Engineering – Subs

*Weapons Engineering Technician – Radar *
	Air Defence System Integrator Maintenance
Basic Space Operations
Basic Submarine Qualification
Combat System Engineer – Subs 
DECCA Radar Maintenance – Types 1630, 1629 and 1229
Explosive Safety Inspection
Iroquois Class Radar Equipment Package
Kingston Class Senior Watch Keeper
Limited Maintenance Secure Tactical Data Equipment TSEC/KG40
Maritime Command Warship Unit RADHAZ Officer
Naval Ammunition/Explosives Storage and Handling Inspection
Radar Maintenance Course
Protecteur Class Radar Equipment Package
Side Scan Sonar Operation
Submarine Control Room Watch Supervisor
Submarine Control Room Watchkeeper (Dived)
Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
	Submarine Towed Array Handling
	TECHELINT/Radar Analyst
	Unit Bottom Object Inspection Vehicle (BOIV) Operator - NET
	Videoconferencing Terminal Maintainer
	Weapon Engineering Tech Kingston Class Equipment

*Weapons Engineering Technician – Sonar *
	Acoustic Maintainer – Subs
ADP Oceansystems – Electronic Maintenance
Basic Submarine Qualification
Combat System Engineer – Subs 
CP-140 DIAC-FTAS 2nd Level Maintenance
Explosive Safety Inspection
Iroquois Class Sonar Equipment Package
Kingston Class Senior Watch Keeper
Limited Maintenance Secure Tactical Data Equipment TSEC/KG40
Marine Hydraulic and Electro-Hydraulic – Instruction
Maritime Command Warship Unit RADHAZ Officer
	Naval Ammunition/Explosives Storage and Handling Inspection
	NW Tech – Submarine
	Protecteur Class Sonar Equipment Package
	Side Scan Sonar Operation
	Sonar Maintenance Course
	Submarine Control Room Watch Supervisor
	Submarine Control Room Watchkeeper (Dived)
Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
	Submarine Towed Array Handling
	Underwater Combat System Maintenance
	Unit Bottom Object Inspection Vehicle (BOIV) Operator - NET
	Videoconferencing Terminal Maintainer
	Weapon Engineering Tech Kingston Class Equipment
	Weapons Systems Engineering – Subs

*Weapons Technician (Land) *
	Calibration Technician – Physical


----------



## SentryMAn

is it possible to sticky this?


----------



## armyvern

MedCorps said:
			
		

> A friend of mine compiled for a project a list of the FY 2011/12 specialty specifications (SS).  I found it quite interesting and thought that it might be interesting, even for those not in the CF and it is somewhat indicative of what opportunities are available for each MOC.  The warnings that came with the list are:
> 
> 1) It is not all inclusive and was compiled throughout the year as the SS was authorized as new or modified.  It does not contain qualification levels and such.  It does not contain SSs that have been deleted.  The MOC it is listed under was the name of the MOC that it was authorized against.  This may have changed because even when I look at the list (who is pretty much uneducated on these maters) notice that some of the MOCs are now de-funct. Heck, it was an education for me as I did not even know that some of these occupation / sub-occupations existed!
> ...



Might want to let him know he is missing the Parachute Rigger specialty group under Sup Tech authorized trade specialties. It appears no where on his/her list although Basic Para etc do --- I suspect it's just an oversight.


----------



## MedCorps

I think that is does not appear is because the list is not all inclusive.  It only contains new or modified specialty specifications that occurred during 2011.   When I look at the SS for Parachute Rigger it does not look like it has been modified in sometime and hence why it did not make they 2011 list. 

MC


----------



## John_NL

I was looking through some old post on the site, but most are from like 2003 and before. Some even link to other thread that I just get errors trying to open. So in search of more up to date and useful info I am here to ask a few things....

If you join a trade (_ say Infantry_) and are interested in advancing into Specialty Training within said trade (_For Infantry; Reconnaissance Patrolling, Sniper, Basic Parachutist, Parachute Jumpmaster, Para Instructor, Mountain Warfare, Instructional Techniques, First Aid Instructor, Rappelmaster, Unarmed Combat Instructor,  Nuclear, Biological and Chemical Defence Instructor, and Urban Operations_) how do you go about this. Just by assuming I can get that any instructor type rolls you have to be in the army for so long and be good enough to teach of course. Are these "*Specialty Trainings*" something that you have to go to someone and say you wanna try out for OR is it something they watch you, pick up that you are good and and talk to you about if you are interested. 

At the moment I really love the idea of the Infantry, the goal over all is one day to be a SAR Tech, however looking now at the Specialty Training that falls under infantry I wouldnt mind doing most of it, actually I would love it. 

That being said either way you have to excel at certain things in each of these rolls I assume to app to or be asked to considered to be trained for. Does anyone know much about....

Sniper
Basic Parachutist
Parachute Jumpmaster
Para Instructor
First Aid Instructor
Rappelmaster 
Unarmed Combat Instructor


Thanks


----------



## MikeL

*You can ask/volunteer for courses - just because you ask doesn't mean you will get it, or even be nominated

*Being moved into a position that requires you too have  a certain course

*Career Progression

*Someone higher up nominates you for the course,  because they think it would be good for you and you can do the course,   or you've been begging for courses and this came up so they nominated you for it.


Some courses will require you do have other qualifications, certain rank, etc  as well as personal drive,  being good at your job, etc


----------



## John_NL

Thanks for the quick reply Skeletor.


----------



## MedCorps

Still working on a project once again I was provided a calendar year 2012 list of specialty specifications (SS).  Once again I found it quite interesting and reckoned that I would share again as it is somewhat indicative of what opportunities are available for each MOC.  The warnings that came with the list are the same as last year:

1) It is not all inclusive and was compiled throughout the year as the SS was authorized as new or modified.  It does not contain qualification levels and such.  It does not contain SSs that have been deleted.  The MOC it is listed under was the name of the MOC that it was authorized against.  This may have changed because even when I look at the list (who is pretty much uneducated on these maters) notice that some of the MOCs are now de-funct. Heck, it was an education for me as I did not even know that some of these occupation / sub-occupations existed!

2) Take it for what it is.  If you are in the MOC and want the training or do not believe that it exists ask the CoC.  If you are looking for more information on an SS you can post it here and someone may know something about it. It is a Reg F list only.  Some SS may not be in use by the Res F. 

3) I asked him about the suitability for public release and he indicated that it is not an issue.

4) Formatting is a little off.  I tried to fix it, with no luck.  Sorry about that.


Here we go... 

*OFFICER*

*Aerospace Control Officer*
	Aircraft Safety – Human Factor Analysis
	Aviation Weapons & Tactics Officer
	Basic Space Operations
	Canadian Air Defence Sector Aerospace Systems Officer
	Canadian Air Defence Sector Senior Director 
	Forward Air Controller – Supervisor
	Land Operations Familiarization
	Mission Crew Commander
	Space Operator

*Aerospace Engineering Officer*
	Aerospace Armament – Engineering and Maintenance
	Air Weapons/Ordnance 1st Line Maintenance
	Aircraft Accident/Incident Investigation	
	Aircraft Certification Orientation - Canada
	Aircraft Electromagnetic Compatibility Analyst
	Aircraft Fluid Services – Advanced
	Aircraft Maintenance and Manufacturing Indoctrination
	Aircraft Recovery and Salvage Support Specialist
	Allied Command Europe Logistics Evaluator
	Avionics Regulations, Specifications and Civil Applications
Basic Space Operations
Bio/Chemical Munitions Disposal
CC115 Buffalo – Maintenance Management
CC130 Hercules Maintenance Manager
CF188 Aircraft Maintenance Management
CH124 Sea King Helicopter Maintenance Management
	CH146 Maintenance Manager
	CH147F Chinook Maintenance Management 
CH147F Chinook Servicing Elementary Work
CH148 Cyclone Maintenance Manager
	Conventional Munitions Disposal  - Advanced
	Conventional Munitions Disposal Operator – Basic
CT114 Tutor Maintenance Management
CT142 Dash 8 Aircraft Maintenance Management
Drug & Alcohol Prevention Program – Orientation
Flight Safety Officer - Advanced
	Gas Turbine Performance
	Global Positioning - Initial Navigation Systems Engineering
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator
	Jet Engine Accident Investigation
Joint Improvised Explosives (Home Made Explosives) – Advanced
	Joint Home Made Explosives Exploiter - Intermediate
Land Operations Familiarization
	Maintenance Managers Nondestructive Testing
	Maintenance Steering Group 3
	NATO Explosive Ordinance Disposal Operator
	NATO Improvised Explosive Device Disposal
	Reliability & Design Analysis for Aircraft Systems
	Tactical Device Exploiter 
*
Air Combat Systems Officer*
	Advanced Acoustic Analyst
	Aircraft Accident/Incident Investigation
	Aircrew Arctic Survival
Aurora DIAC Acoustic Sensor Analysis
	Aviation Weapons & Tactics Officer
	Basic Passive Acoustic Analysis
	CH148 Cyclone Tactical Coordinator
	CP140 Tactical Support Centre Operator
	CP140/A Acoustic Sensor Officer
	Flight Safety Officer - Advanced
	Forward Air Controller – Supervisor 
Long Range Patrol Tactical Coordinator
	Post Graduate Degree - Navigation Technology
	Space Operator

*Any*
	Aboriginal Leadership Opportunity Year
Acceleration Training Officer
Advanced Fitness Training Assistant
Air Operations Survival – Survival, Evasion, Resistance and Escape
Alcohol and Drug Course for Educators – Advanced
Alcohol Treatment Counselling
Alcoholism Treatment – Counselling
All Terrain Vehicle Operator
Alternate Instructional Techniques
Army Vehicle Crew Commander
Avionics System Engineering and Integration
Canadian Forces Designated Assistant 
CBRN Collective Protection Leader
CBRN Collective Protection Operator 
Centrifuge Run Operator
Complex Environment Driver
Continuing Care Coordination
Counter Radio Controlled Improvised Explosive Device Operator – Basic
Courseware Developer
Drug and Alcohol Prevention Program – Basic 
	Evasive Driving - Advanced
Evasive Driving – Basic 
Explosives Safety Officer
Fitness Training Assistant - Basic
Forward Air Controller 
	Grounding and Shielding
	J2X Manager
	Laser Safety Officer
	Laser Safety Specialist 
	Life Cycling Costing
	Light Utility Vehicle Amphibious Operator
	Light Utility Vehicle Side By Side Operator
Military Employment Structure Management Staff Officer
Military Grievances - Assisting Member
Military Grievance Analyst - Initial Authority
Officer Colloquium 
Psychological Operations Analyst
	Qualification Standard Manager
	Radiation Safety Specialist
Source Handling Operator
	Space Support
	Summary Investigation – Investigating Officer
	Training Plan Manager
	Unit Fitness and Sports Officer
*
Armoured Officer*
25mm Turret Operator
AN/MWG-055 Remote Weapon System Operator	
Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
	Army Direct Fire Specialist
	Forward Air Controller – Supervisor
LAV Crew Gunnery Trainer System Operator 
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
Mountain Operations – Advanced
Ranger (United States)
RG31 Armour Patrol Vehicle Driver
Tactical Exploiter 
	Tank Crew Commander
One Meter Turret Operator
Urban Operations Instructor

*Artillery Officer*
	25mm Turret Operator
AN/MWG-055 Remote Weapon System Operator
Air Defence Command and Control
Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
	Army Direct Fire Specialist
	Ballistics Technology Instructor
Forward Air Controller – Supervisor
	Joint Fire Coordinator
LAV III APC Crew Commander
LAV Crew Gunnery Trainer System Operator 
LAV Observation Post Vehicle Crew Commander
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
Mountain Operations – Advanced
	Naval Gunfire Support – Forward Observer
One Meter Turret Operator
Patrol Pathfinder Insertion-Extraction Operator
	Patrol Pathfinder Leader
Reconnaissance Patrolman – Basic
RG31 Armour Patrol Vehicle Driver
Tactical Data Link 300 Multi Link Planners
Tactical Exploiter 
Urban Operations Instructor

*Bioscience Office*r
Deployed Weather Observing System Operator
Post Graduate Degree – Industrial Hygiene and Occupational Health 

*Chaplain *
	Post Graduate Degree - Canon Law
	Post Graduate Degree – Interfaith Studies 
	Post Graduate Degree - Pastoral Counselling
	Post Graduate Degree – Peace and Conflict 
	Post Graduate Degree – Religion and Culture 

*Communications and Electronics Engineering Officer (Air) *
	Allied Command Europe Logistics Evaluator
	Basic Space Operations
	Space Operator

*Construction Engineering Officer*
	Basic Space Operations
	Bio/Chemical Munitions Disposal
	Conventional Munitions Disposal - Advanced
	Conventional Munitions Disposal Operator – Basic
	Fire Engineering and Plans Examiner
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator
	NATO Explosive Ordinance Disposal Operator
	NATO Improvised Explosive Device Disposal
	Post Graduate Degree – Geographic Operations Specialist 
Tactical Device Exploiter

*Dental Officer *
	Clinical Oral Surgery

*Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer *
	Allied Command Europe Logistics Evaluator 
	Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
	Basic Space Operations
	Bio/Chemical Munitions Disposal
	Conventional Munitions Disposal - Advanced
	Conventional Munitions Disposal Operator – Basic
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator
	Maintenance Managers Nondestructive Testing
	NATO Explosive Ordinance Disposal Operator
	NATO Improvised Explosive Device Disposal
	Tactical Device Exploiter

*Engineering Officer  *
	25mm Turret Operator
AN/MWG-055 Remote Weapon System Operator
Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
	Army Direct Fire Specialist
	Bio/Chemical Munitions Disposal
	Conventional Munitions Disposal - Advanced
	Conventional Munitions Disposal Operator – Basic
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory – Supervisor 
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
Explosive Device Exploiter 
Forward Air Controller – Supervisor
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal – Advanced 
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal –Assistant 
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal - Operator
	Joint Improvised Explosives (Home Made Explosives) – Advanced
Joint Home Made Explosives Exploiter - Intermediate
LAV III APC Crew Commander
LAV Crew Gunnery Trainer System Operator 
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
Mountain Operations – Advanced
	NATO Explosive Ordinance Disposal Operator
	NATO Improvised Explosive Device Disposal
	One Meter Turret Operator
	Patrol Pathfinder Insertion-Extraction Operator
Patrol Pathfinder Leader
Post Graduate Degree – Geographic Operations Specialist
Ranger (United States)
Reconnaissance Patrolman – Basic
RG31 Armour Patrol Vehicle Driver
Tactical Device Exploiter
Tactical Exploiter 
Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator
	Urban Operations Instructor

*Infantry Officer *
	25mm Turret Operator
AN/MWG-055 Remote Weapon System Operator
Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
	Army Direct Fire Specialist
	Forward Air Controller – Supervisor
	LAV III APC Crew Commander
LAV Crew Gunnery Trainer System Operator 
Mountain Operations – Advanced
One Meter Turret Operator
Patrol Pathfinder Insertion-Extraction Operator
Patrol Pathfinder Leader
Ranger (United States)
Reconnaissance Patrolman – Basic
	RG31 Armour Patrol Vehicle Driver
Tactical Exploiter 
	Urban Operations Instructor

*Intelligence Officer – Air *
	Air Patrol Intelligence Operator
	Basic Space Operations
	Imagery Intelligence Analyst
Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance Division Operator 
	Interrogation Operations Management
	Tactical Aviation Intelligence Operator
*
Intelligence Officer – Land*
	Air Patrol Intelligence Operator
	Basic Space Operations
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory – Supervisor 
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
	Imagery Intelligence Analyst
Interrogation Operations Management
Tactical Exploiter 
Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator

*Intelligence Officer – Sea *
	Air Patrol Intelligence Operator
	Basic Space Operations
	Imagery Intelligence Analyst
Interrogation Operations Management
*
Legal Officer*
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory – Supervisor 
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
	Post Graduate Degree – Legislative Drafting
Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator

*Logistics Officer *
	Land Operations Familiarization

*Logistics Officer – Air *
	Allied Command Europe Logistics Evaluator
	Basic Space Operations
	Dangerous Goods Certification
	Host Nation Support – Air Logistics 
	Land Operations Familiarization 
*
Logistics Officer – Land*
	Allied Command Europe Logistics Evaluator
	Basic Space Operations
	Bio/Chemical Munitions Disposal
	Conventional Munitions Disposal - Advanced
	Conventional Munitions Disposal Operator – Basic
	Dangerous Goods Certification
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory – Supervisor 
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator
	Joint Improvised Explosives (Home Made Explosives) – Advanced
Joint Home Made Explosives Exploiter - Intermediate
NATO Explosive Ordinance Disposal Operator
	NATO Improvised Explosive Device Disposal
	Tactical Device Exploiter
	Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator

*Logistics Officer – Sea *
	Allied Command Europe Logistics Evaluator
	Basic Space Operations
	Dangerous Goods Certification
*
Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface Officer  *
	Basic Space Operations
	Post Graduate Degree – Geographic Operations Specialist
*
Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface Officer – Clearance Diver*
	Basic Space Operations
	Bio/Chemical Munitions Disposal
	Conventional Munitions Disposal Operator – Basic
Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory – Supervisor 
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
Explosive Device Exploiter 
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal – Advanced 
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal – Assistant 
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal - Operator
	Joint Improvised Explosives (Home Made Explosives) – Advanced
Joint Home Made Explosives Exploiter - Intermediate
NATO Explosive Ordinance Disposal Operator
	NATO Improvised Explosive Device Disposal
	Tactical Device Exploiter
Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator

*Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface Officer – Software Programmer *
	Basic Space Operations

*Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface Officer – Submarine*
	Basic Space Operations
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Submarine Towed Array Handling

*Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface Officer – Surface Ship *
	Advanced Acoustic Analyst
	Basic Space Operations
	Post Graduate Degree – Ocean Acoustics	

*Medical Officer *
	Advanced Medical Officer
Advanced Cardiac Life Support Instructor
Advanced Trauma Life Support Instructor
Aircraft Accident / Incident Investigation
	Aircraft Safety – Human Factor Analysis
	Basic Aviation Medicine
Post Graduate Degree - Advanced Aerospace Medicine
	Post Graduate Degree - Hyperbaric Physiology and Diving Medicine

*Medical Officer – Specialist *
	Advanced Cardiac Life Support Instructor
Advanced Trauma Life Support Instructor
Basic Aviation Medicine
*
Military Police Officer *
	Basic Space Operations
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory – Supervisor 
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
	Military Police Investigation File Coordinator
	Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator

*Nursing Officer*
	Advanced Cardiac Life Support Instructor
Basic Aviation Medicine
Primary Care Nurse

*Nursing Officer - Specialist *
	Advanced Cardiac Life Support Instructor
Nursing – Critical Care
*
Pharmacy Officer*
	Basic Aviation Medicine

*Physiotherapy Officer*
Basic Aviation Medicine

*Pilot*
	Aircraft Accident/Incident Investigation
	Aircraft Electromagnetic Compatibility Analyst
	Aircraft Safety – Human Factor Analysis
	Aircrew Arctic Survival
Advanced Tactical Aviation
Aviation Weapons & Tactics Officer
CC130 – Air-to-Air Refuelling First Officer
CC130 – Air-to-Air Refuelling Tanker Commander 
CC138 Twin Otter Aircraft Captain
CC138 Twin Otter Austere Aircraft Captain
CC138 Twin Otter First Officer
CC138 Twin Otter Ski Plane Aircraft Captain
CC138 Twin Otter Ski Plane First Officer
CH146 Aerial Gunnery & Attack Operations 
	CH147F Chinook Servicing Elementary Work
Flight Safety Officer - Advanced
	Forward Air Controller – Supervisor
Jet Engine Accident Investigation
Land Operations Familiarization
Post Graduate Degree – Geographic Operations Specialist
Post Graduate Degree - Navigation Technology
	Space Operator

*Signals Officer *
	AN/MWG-055 Remote Weapon System Operator
Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
LAV III APC Crew Commander
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
Mountain Operations – Advanced
	One Meter Turret Operator
	RG31 Armour Patrol Vehicle Driver


...NCM to follow...


----------



## MedCorps

*NCM *

*Aerospace Control Operator – Aerospace Operator*
	Space Operator

*Aerospace Control Operator – Radar Controller *
	Space Operator

*Aerospace Telecommunications and Information Systems Technician*
	Data Communications System Maintainer
Deployed Weather Observing System Operator
Electrical/Electronic Calibration
	Grounding and Shielding
	Liberty Star 3 Maintenance
	Technical COMSEC Inspections

*Aerospace Telecommunications and Information Systems Technician – Junior*
	Liberty Star 3 Maintenance

*Aero-Medical Technician *
	Acceleration Training Officer
*
Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator*
	Aircrew Arctic Survival
Basic Passive Acoustic Analysis
	Basic Space Operations
	Operational SIGINT Analyst
Spectrometric Oil Analysis

*Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator – Junior  *
	Basic Passive Acoustic Analysis
Basic Space Operations

*Aircraft Maintenance Superintendent*
	AF9000 Plus Quality Management System - Auditor
Air Weapons/Ordnance 1st Line Maintenance
	Aircraft Accident/Incident Investigation
	Aircraft Certification Orientation - Canada
	Aircraft Electromagnetic Compatibility Analyst 
	Aircraft Fluid Services – Advanced
	Aircraft Maintenance and Manufacturing Indoctrination
	Aircraft Recovery and Salvage Support Specialist
	Aircraft Safety – Human Factor Analysis
	Aircraft Technical Data Control
	Allied Command Europe Logistics Evaluator
	Altitude Airspeed Reporting Instruments Calibration
	Avionics Regulations, Specifications and Civil Applications
	Avionics System Engineering and Integration
	Basic Space Operations
	Bio/Chemical Munitions Disposal
	CC115 Buffalo – Maintenance Management
	CC130 Hercules Maintenance Manager
	CC138 Twin Otter Maintenance Manager
	CF188 Aircraft Maintenance Management
	CH124 Sea King Helicopter Maintenance Management
	CH146 Maintenance Manager
	CH147F Chinook Maintenance Management 
CH148 Cyclone Maintenance Manager
	CH148 Cyclone Weapon System Release (Level C)
	Conventional Munitions Disposal Operator – Basic
	CP140/140A Aurora Aircraft Maintenance Management
	CT114 Tutor Maintenance Management
	CT142 Dash 8 Aircraft Maintenance Management
Explosive Device Exploiter 
Explosive Safety Inspection
	Explosives and Air Weapons Range Inspection
	Flight Safety Officer - Advanced
	Gas Turbine Performance
	Global Positioning - Initial Navigation Systems Engineering
	Grounding and Shielding
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal – Advanced 
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal –Assistant 
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal - Operator
	Integrated Health Monitoring Manager
	Jet Engine Accident Investigation
	Land Operations Familiarization
	Life Cycling Costing
	Maintenance Managers Nondestructive Testing
	Maintenance Steering Group 3
	NATO Explosive Ordinance Disposal Operator
	NATO Improvised Explosive Device Disposal
	Tactical Device Exploiter
	Spectrometric Oil Analysis

*Aircraft Structures Technician *
	AF9000 Plus Quality Management System - Auditor
	Air Weapons/Ordnance 1st Line Maintenance
	Aircraft Fluid Services – Advanced
	Aircraft Recovery and Salvage Support Specialist
	Aircraft Technical Data Control
	Altitude Airspeed Reporting Instruments Calibration
CH124 Sea King Helicopter Maintenance Management
CH124 Sea King Servicing and Elementary Work
CH147F Chinook Maintenance Management 
CH147F Chinook Servicing Elementary Work
CH148 Cyclone Weapon System Release (Level C)
	Integrated Health Monitoring Manager
	Maintenance Instructor Course
Spectrometric Oil Analysis

*Aircraft Structures Technician – Junior *
	Aircraft Technical Data Control
CH124 Sea King Servicing and Elementary Work
CH147F Chinook Servicing Elementary Work
	Integrated Health Monitoring Manager

*Air Weapons Systems Technician*
	CF188 Aircraft Maintenance Management
	CH124 Sea King Helicopter Maintenance Management
CH147F Chinook Maintenance Management 
CH147F Chinook Servicing Elementary Work
Conventional Munitions Disposal Operator – Basic 
Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory – Supervisor 
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
Explosive Device Exploiter 
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal – Advanced 
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal –Assistant 
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal - Operator
	Joint Improvised Explosives (Home Made Explosives) – Advanced
Joint Home Made Explosives Exploiter - Intermediate
Tactical Device Exploiter
	Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator

*Air Weapons Systems Technician - Junior*
	CH147F Chinook Servicing Elementary Work

*Ammunition Technician*
	Bio/Chemical Munitions Disposal
	Dangerous Goods Certification
Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
Explosive Device Exploiter 
Explosive Safety Inspection
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator
	Joint Improvised Explosives (Home Made Explosives) – Advanced
Joint Home Made Explosives Exploiter - Intermediate 
	NATO Explosive Ordinance Disposal Operator	
	NATO Improvised Explosive Device Disposal
	Tactical Device Exploiter
	Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator

*Any*
	Aboriginal Leadership Opportunity Year
	Advanced Fitness Training Assistant
Aerial Delivery Parachute Packer
	Air Operations Survival – Survival, Evasion, Resistance and Escape 
Alcohol Treatment Counselling
Alcoholism Treatment – Counselling
All Terrain Vehicle Operator
Alternate Instructional Techniques
Ammunition Representative 
Army Technical Warrant Officer
Army Vehicle Crew Commander
Canadian Forces Designated Assistant 
CBRN Collective Protection Leader
CBRN Collective Protection Operator 
Centrifuge Run Operator
Complex Environment Driver
Continuing Care Coordination
Cougar MRAP Driver
Counter Radio Controlled Improvised Explosive Device Operator – Basic 
	Courseware Developer	
Drug and Alcohol Education – Basic
	Drug and Alcohol Prevention Program – Advanced Educators 
	Drug and Alcohol Prevention Program – In Perspective 
	Drug and Alcohol Prevention Program – Orientation to Alcoholism
Evasive Driving - Advanced
Evasive Driving – Basic 
Explosives Safety Officer
Field Medical Techniques - Basic
Fitness Training Assistant - Basic
Forward Air Controller 
	J2X Manager
	Laser Safety Officer
	Laser Safety Specialist
	LAV III Driver
Light Utility Vehicle Amphibious Operator
Light Utility Vehicle Side By Side Operator
Military Employment Structure Management Staff Officer
Military Grievances - Assisting Member
Military Grievance Analyst - Initial Authority
Psychological Operations Analyst 
	Qualification Standard Manager
	Radiation Safety Specialist
	Ram Air Parachute Packer
Rappel Master
	Round Personnel Parachute Packer
Source Handling Operator
Space Support
	Summary Investigation – Investigating Officer
	Tactical Aviation Door Gunner
	Training Plan Manager
	Unit Ammunition Representative
	Unit Fitness and Sports Officer

*Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist*
	Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
	High Capacity Line Of Sight Communication System Specialist
Information Systems Specialist
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
National Command Control Information Systems Operator 
	Patrol Pathfinder Leader
Tactical Communications Systems Administrator
Tactical Satellite System Specialist

*Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist - Comm & Info Systems Technology Manager*
	Command and Control Systems Manager
	Technical COMSEC Inspections
*
Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist - Communication Systems Technologist*
	Basic Space Operations
	Data Communications System Maintainer
Electrical/Electronic Calibration
High Capacity Line Of Sight Communication System Specialist
Tactical Communication Systems Technologist
Tactical Satellite System Specialist
Technical COMSEC Inspections
Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator
*
Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist – Information Systems Technologist*
	Data Communications System Maintainer 
Information Systems Administrator Technologist
	Information Systems Network Administrator Section Commander
	Information Systems Network Administrator Technologist
	Network Operations Centre Section Commander

*Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist – Line Systems Technologist *
	Strategic Line Systems Section Commander
	Strategic Line Systems Technologist

*Artilleryman – Air Defence *
	Tactical Data Link 300 Multi Link Planners
Tactical Exploiter 
*
Artilleryman – Field*
	25mm Turret Operator
AN/MWG-055 Remote Weapon System Operator
Acoustic Weapon Locating System Det Commander
Acoustic Weapon Locating System Det Member
Air Defence Artillery Technician
Air Defence Command and Control
Air Defence Technical Supervisor 
Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
Army Direct Fire Specialist
Artillery Ammunition Instructor
Artillery Assistant Instructor in Gunnery – Air Defence 
Artillery Assistant Instructor in Gunnery – Gun Area
Artillery Assistant Instructor in Gunnery – Observation Post 
Artillery Assistant Instructor in Gunnery – Targeting 
Artillery Assistant Instructor in Gunnery – Surveillance and Target Acquisition
Artillery Command Post Technician
Artillery Communicator
Artillery Gun Area Technical Supervisor 
Artillery Gun Tow Driver
Artillery Mortarman – Dismounted
Artillery Mortarman - Mounted
Artillery Reconnaissance Technician
Automatic Grenade Launcher System Gunner
Ballistics Technology Instructor
CU161 Tactical Uninhabited Aerial Vehicle Launch and Recovery Technician
Drill – All Arms
Fire Support Coordination Center Warrant Officer 
Forward Air Controller – Supervisor
Deployed Weather Observing System Operator
Gun Area Troop Sergeant Major
Gun Detachment Commander 
Gun Detachment Member 105 MM Howitzer LG1 MKII
Gun Detachment Member 155mm Howitzer M777
Gun Detachment Second-In-Command
	Helicopter Observer
Joint Fire Coordinator
LAV III APC Crew Commander
LAV Crew Gunnery Trainer System Operator 
LAV Observation Post Vehicle Crew Commander
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
Lightweight Counter Mortar Radar Detachment Member
Mountain Operations – Advanced
	Naval Gunfire Support – Forward Observer
Observation Post Detachment Commander
Observation Post Detachment Member
Observation Post Detachment Second-In-Command
One Meter Turret Operator
Patrol Pathfinder Insertion-Extraction Operator
Patrol Pathfinder Leader
Patrol Pathfinder Operator
Ranger (United States)
Reconnaissance Patrolman – Basic
RG31 Armour Patrol Vehicle Driver
Small Unmanned Aerial Vehicle Detachment Commander
Small Unmanned Aerial Vehicle Operator 
Tactical Data Link 300 Multi Link Planners
Tactical Exploiter 
Urban Operations Instructor
	Weapon Locating Radar Detachment Member
*
Aviation Systems Technician*
	Aerospace Armament – Engineering and Maintenance
	AF9000 Plus Quality Management System - Auditor
Air Weapons/Ordnance 1st Line Maintenance
	Aircraft Accident/Incident Investigation
	Aircraft Certification Orientation - Canada
	Aircraft Fluid Services – Advanced
	Aircraft Maintenance and Manufacturing Indoctrination
	Aircraft Recovery and Salvage Support Specialist
	Aircraft Safety – Human Factor Analysis
	Aircraft Technical Data Control
	Allied Command Europe Logistics Evaluator
	Altitude Airspeed Reporting Instruments Calibration
	Bio/Chemical Munitions Disposal
	CH124 Sea King Aviation Systems On-Aircraft Maintenance
CH124 Sea King Helicopter Maintenance Management
CH124 Sea King Servicing and Elementary Work
CH146 Aviation Systems On-Aircraft Maintenance
CH147F Chinook Aviation Systems On Aircraft Maintenance 
CH147F Chinook Servicing Elementary Work
CH148 Cyclone Weapon System Release (Level C)
	Conventional Munitions Disposal - Advanced
	Conventional Munitions Disposal Operator – Basic
	Electrical/Electronic Calibration
Electrical Connector (Raychem Wiring) Maintenance
Explosive Device Exploiter 
Explosive Safety Inspection
	Explosives and Air Weapons Range Inspection
	Flight Safety Officer - Advanced
	Gas Turbine Performance
	Global Positioning - Initial Navigation Systems Engineering
	Grounding and Shielding
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator
	Integrated Health Monitoring Manager
	Jet Engine Accident Investigation
	Joint Improvised Explosives (Home Made Explosives) – Advanced
Joint Home Made Explosives Exploiter - Intermediate
Life Cycling Costing
	Maintenance Instructor Course
NATO Explosive Ordinance Disposal Operator
	NATO Improvised Explosive Device Disposal
	Spectrometric Oil Analysis
	Tactical Device Exploiter
	Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator
*
Aviation Systems Technician – Junior*
	AF9000 Plus Quality Management System - Auditor
	Bio/Chemical Munitions Disposal
CH124 Sea King Servicing and Elementary Work
CH146 Aviation Systems On-Aircraft Maintenance
CH147F Chinook Aviation Systems On Aircraft Maintenance 
CH147F Chinook Servicing Elementary Work
Conventional Munitions Disposal  - Advanced
	Conventional Munitions Disposal Operator – Basic
	Electrical Connector (Raychem Wiring) Maintenance
Global Positioning - Initial Navigation Systems Engineering
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator
	Integrated Health Monitoring Manager
	NATO Explosive Ordinance Disposal Operator
	NATO Improvised Explosive Device Disposal
	Tactical Device Exploiter
*
Avionics Systems Technician *
	AF9000 Plus Quality Management System – Auditor
	AN/APS 503 Search Rescue Radar System Off-Aircraft Maintenance
AN/AQS 502 Sonar Anti-Sub Warfare System Off-Ac Maintenance
AN/ASN 123 TACNAV System Off-Aircraft Maintenance
ARC 164 Have Quick II UHF Radio Sys Off-Aircraft Maintenance
Air Weapons/Ordnance 1st Line Maintenance
	Aircraft Certification Orientation - Canada
	Aircraft Fluid Services – Advanced
	Aircraft Maintenance and Manufacturing Indoctrination
	Aircraft Recovery And Salvage Support Specialist
Aircraft Safety – Human Factor Analysis
Aircraft Technical Data Control
	Altitude Airspeed Reporting Instruments Calibration
	Automatic Stabilization Equipment Off-Aircraft Maintenance
Basic Space Operations
	CH124 Sea King Avionics Systems On-Aircraft Maintenance
	CH124 Sea King Helicopter Maintenance Management
CH147F Chinook Avionics Systems On-Aircraft Maintenance 
CH147F Chinook Servicing Elementary Work
CH148 Cyclone Weapon System Release (Level C)
	Electrical/Electronic Calibration
	Electrical Connector (Raychem Wiring) Maintenance
HF Communication System AN/ARC 505 Off-Aircraft Maintenance
Integrated Health Monitoring Manager
	Maintenance Instructor Course
Radar Altimeter AN/APN 171(V) Off-Aircraft Maintenance
Spectrometric Oil Analysis
	VOR ILS AN/ARN 127 Off-Aircraft Maintenance
*
Avionics Systems Technician – Junior *
	AF9000 Plus Quality Management System - Auditor
Basic Space Operations
CH124 Sea King Avionics Systems On-Aircraft Maintenance
	CH147F Chinook Avionics Systems On-Aircraft Maintenance
CH147F Chinook Servicing Elementary Work
Electrical Connector (Raychem Wiring) Maintenance
Integrated Health Monitoring Manager

*Biomedical Electronics Technologist *
	Diagnostic Imaging Digital Equipment Maintenance

*Boatswain*
	Sweep Deck Crew 
*
Chemical Biological Radiological and Nuclear Operator *
Bio/Chemical Munitions Disposal
Dangerous Goods Certification
Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
Explosive Device Exploiter 
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal – Advanced 
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal - Operator
Joint Improvised Explosives (Home Made Explosives) – Advanced
Joint Home Made Explosives Exploiter - Intermediate
NATO Improvised Explosive Device Disposal
	Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator

...more


----------



## MedCorps

*Clearance Diver*
	Bio/Chemical Munitions Disposal
	Conventional Munitions Disposal Operator – Basic
Explosive Device Exploiter 
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal – Advanced 
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal –Assistant 
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal - Operator
	Joint Improvised Explosives (Home Made Explosives) – Advanced
Joint Home Made Explosives Exploiter - Intermediate
NATO Improvised Explosive Device Disposal
	Tactical Device Exploiter
	Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator

*Clearance Diver – Junior*
	Bio/Chemical Munitions Disposal
	Conventional Munitions Disposal Operator – Basic
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory – Supervisor 
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
	Explosive Device Exploiter 
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Assistant
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator
	NATO Improvised Explosive Device Disposal
	Tactical Device Exploiter

*Combat Engineer*
	25mm Turret Operator
AN/MWG-055 Remote Weapon System Operator
Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
	Army Direct Fire Specialist
	Automatic Grenade Launcher System Gunner
	Bio/Chemical Munitions Disposal
	Conventional Munitions Disposal  - Advanced
	Conventional Munitions Disposal Operator – Basic
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory – Supervisor 
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
Explosive Device Exploiter 
	Forward Air Controller – Supervisor
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal – Advanced 
Improvised Explosive Device Disposal –Assistant 
	Improvised Explosive Device Disposal - Operator
	Joint Improvised Explosives (Home Made Explosives) – Advanced
Joint Home Made Explosives Exploiter - Intermediate
LAV III APC Crew Commander
LAV Crew Gunnery Trainer System Operator 
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
Mountain Operations – Advanced
NATO Explosive Ordinance Disposal Operator
	NATO Improvised Explosive Device Disposal
	One Meter Turret Operator
	Patrol Pathfinder Insertion-Extraction Operator
Patrol Pathfinder Leader
Patrol Pathfinder Operator
Ranger (United States)
Reconnaissance Patrolman – Basic
RG31 Armour Patrol Vehicle Driver
Tactical Device Exploiter
Tactical Exploiter 
Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator
Urban Operations Instructor

*Communications Research*
	Basic Space Operations
Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
	Foreign Language Analyst
Morse Code Operator
	Operational SIGINT Analyst
Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator

*Communications Research – Junior*
	Basic Space Operations 
Morse Code Operator
*
Construction Technician*
	Aircraft Fluid Services – Advanced

*Cook *
	Basic Submarine Qualification

*Crewman * 
	25mm Turret Operator
AN/MWG-055 Remote Weapon System Operator
Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
	Army Direct Fire Specialist
	Automatic Grenade Launcher System Gunner
	Drill – All Arms
Forward Air Controller – Supervisor
	Helicopter Observer
LAV Crew Gunnery Trainer System Operator 
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
Mountain Operations – Advanced
	One Meter Turret Operator
	RG31 Armour Patrol Vehicle Driver
Tank Crew Commander
Tactical Exploiter 
Urban Operations Instructor
*
Electrical Generation Systems Technician*
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
	Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator
*
Electrical Technician *
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Bearing Maintenance Instruction
	HELO Hauldown and Shipboard JP-5 Maintenance
	Integrated Machinery Control System Maintenance
	Ship Damage Control Instruction Supervision
	Solar Saturn Gas Turbine Maintenance
	Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
	Submarine Towed Array Handling
	VICTORIA Class MCC/SCC Watchkeeper

*Electronic-Optronic Technician – Land*
	Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
	Basic Space Operations 
	Leopard MBT Family of Vehicles Electronic-Optronic Tech
	Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
*
Electronic-Optronic Technician – Land – Junior * 
	Basic Space Operations
	Leopard MBT Family of Vehicles Electronic-Optronic Tech
*
Firefighter *
	Fire Engineering and Plans Examiner
Ship Damage Control Instruction Supervision

*Flight Engineer*
Aircrew Arctic Survival
CH124 Sea King Servicing and Elementary Work
CH146 Flight Engineer Maintenance
CH147F Chinook Flight Engineer Maintenance 
	CH147F Chinook Servicing Elementary Work

*Flight Engineer – Junior *
CH147F Chinook Flight Engineer Maintenance 
CH147F Chinook Servicing Elementary Work

*Hull Technician* 
	Contract Administration
	Ship Damage Control Instruction Supervision

*Imagery Technician *
	Basic Space Operations
	Imagery Intelligence Analyst

*Infantryman *
	25mm Turret Operator
AN/MWG-055 Remote Weapon System Operator
Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
	Army Direct Fire Specialist
	Automatic Grenade Launcher System Gunner
	Drill – All Arms
Forward Air Controller – Supervisor
	Helicopter Observer
LAV III APC Crew Commander
LAV Crew Gunnery Trainer System Operator 
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
Mountain Operations – Advanced
One Meter Turret Operator
Patrol Pathfinder Insertion-Extraction Operator
	Patrol Pathfinder Leader
	Patrol Pathfinder Operator
Ranger (United States)
Reconnaissance Patrolman – Basic
RG31 Armour Patrol Vehicle Driver
Sniping – Advanced 
Sniping – Basic 
Urban Operations Instructor
*
Intelligence Operator *
	Air Patrol Intelligence Operator
	Basic Space Operations
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
Imagery Intelligence Analyst
Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance Division Operator 
	Interrogation Operations Management
Operational SIGINT Analyst
Tactical Aviation Intelligence Operator
Tactical Exploiter 
Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator

*Marine Engineer*
	Basic Submarine Qualification

...more


----------



## MedCorps

*Marine Engineer Artificer* 
	Allison 570KF Gas Turbine Operation and Maintenance
	AOR 509/510 Main Engine and Gearing Maintenance
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Bearing Maintenance Instruction
	Canadian Patrol Frigate Diesel Engine Maintenance
	Contract Administration
	Electrical/Electronic Calibration
	FT4A-2 Gas Turbine Maintenance
	FT4/FT12 Gas Turbine Analysis
GE LM2500 Gas Turbine Instructor
GE LM2500 Gas Turbine Maintenance 
	HALIFAX Class Certificate 3E - Engineering Officer of the Watch
Integrated Machinery Control System Maintenance
	IROQUOIS Class Certificate 3D - Engineering Officer of the Watch
	Machine Shop Instructor
	Marine Engineering Charge Certificate 4 (Surface)
	Marine Diesel Inspection
	Marine Refrigeration and Air Conditioning Instructor  
	PROTECTOR Class Certificate 3A – Engineering Officer of the Watch
	Ship Damage Control Instruction Supervision
	Solar Saturn Gas Turbine Maintenance
	Spectrometric Oil Analysis 
	Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
	Torpedo Search & Recovery Vessel Caterpillar- Maintainer	
Underway Replenishment Maintenance
	VICTORIA Class Certificate 3V – Submarine Machinery Supervisor
	VICTORIA Class MCC/SCC Watchkeeper

*Marine Engineer Technician *
	Allison 570KF Gas Turbine Operation and Maintenance
AOR 509/510 Main Engine and Gearing Maintenance
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Bearing Maintenance Instruction
	Bailey Meter 5 Element Control System Maintenance
	Canadian Patrol Frigate Diesel Engine Maintenance
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Technician 
	FT4A-2 Gas Turbine Maintenance
GE LM2500 Gas Turbine Maintenance 
	HALIFAX Class Certificate 2E – Machinery Control Console Operator
HELO Hauldown and Shipboard JP-5 Maintenance
	Integrated Machinery Control System Maintenance
	IROQUOIS Class Certificate 2D – Machinery Control Console Operator
	Machine Shop Instructor
	Marine Low Power Diesel Inspection
Naval Machinist
	ORCA Class Marine Engineer
Oxy-Acetylene Brazing and Cutting
	PROTECTOR Class Certificate 2A – Boiler Operator
	Ship Damage Control Instruction Supervision
	Solar Saturn Gas Turbine Maintenance
	Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
	Submarine Towed Array Handling
	Torpedo Search & Recovery Vessel Caterpillar- Maintainer
	Torpedo Search & Recovery Vessel Certificate 2B
Underway Replenishment Maintenance
	VICTORIA Class Certificate 2V – Submarine Console Operator
	VICTORIA Class MCC/SCC Watchkeeper
	Y-100 Boiler Controls Maintenance

*Marine Systems Engineering Technician *
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Cargo Management Officer
Gas Turbine Performance
	Maintenance Managers Nondestructive Testing
	Submarine Towed Array Handling

*Material Technician*
	Maintenance Managers Nondestructive Testing
* 
Medical Technician* 
	Acceleration Training Officer
Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
	Basic Aviation Medicine	
Mountain Operations – Advanced
Patrol Pathfinder Insertion-Extraction Operator
	Patrol Pathfinder Leader
	Patrol Pathfinder Operator
Reconnaissance Patrolman – Basic
*
Meteorological Technician *
Deployed Weather Observing System Operator
*
Military Police*
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
 	Joint Improvised Explosives (Home Made Explosives) – Advanced
Joint Home Made Explosives Exploiter - Intermediate
Military Police Investigation File Coordinator
Military Police Technical Surveillance Investigator
RG31 Armour Patrol Vehicle Driver
Scenes of Crime Officer
Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator

*Military Police – Junior *
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
	Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator

*Mobile Support Equipment Operator *
	Aircraft Fluid Services – Advanced
	Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement
	Evasive Driver Instructor
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
RG31 Armour Patrol Vehicle Driver
Rough Terrain Container Handler Operation
Super Heavy Logistic Vehicle Wheeled 16 Ton Driver
	Super Heavy Logistics Vehicle Wheeled PLS Trailer Operator

*Naval Combat Information Operator*
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Tactical Data Link 300 Multi Link Planners
*
Naval Combat Systems Engineering *
	Basic Space Operations
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Conventional Munitions Disposal Operator – Basic
	Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
	Submarine Towed Array Handling
*
Naval Communicator*
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
*
Naval Electronics Sensor Operator *
	Basic Space Operations
	Imagery Intelligence Analyst
Operational SIGINT Analyst

*Naval Electronics Sensor Operator - Junior*
Basic Space Operations
*
Non-Destructive Testing Technician* 
	AF9000 Plus Quality Management System - Auditor
	Aircraft Fluid Services – Advanced
	CH147F Chinook Maintenance Management
	CH147F Chinook Servicing Elementary Work
CT114 Tutor Maintenance Management
	Integrated Health Monitoring Manager
	Spectrometric Oil Analysis

*Non-Destructive Testing Technician – Junior *
CH124 Sea King Helicopter Maintenance Management
CH147F Chinook Servicing Elementary Work
Spectrometric Oil Analysis

*Operating Room Technician *
	Medical Device Reprocessing 
*
Preventive Medicine Technician *
Deployed Weather Observing System Operator
*
Physician Assistant *
	Acceleration Training Officer
	Advanced Cardiac Life Support Instructor

*Refrigeration and Mechanical Technician*
	Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator

*Resource Management Support Clerk*
	Aircraft Technical Data Control

*Sonar Operator *
	Advanced Acoustic Analyst
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator

*Special Forces Operator *
	Conventional Munitions Disposal Operator – Basic 
	Joint Home Made Explosives Exploiter – Intermediate 
	Joint Improvised Explosives (Home Made Explosives) – Advanced 
Sniping – Advanced 
Sniping – Basic 
Urban Operations Instructor 

*Steward*
	Basic Submarine Qualification
*
Supply Technician *
	Aircraft Fluid Services – Advanced
*
Traffic Technician*
	CH147F Chinook Servicing Elementary Work
Dangerous Goods Certification
Rough Terrain Container Handler Operation

*Vehicle Technician *
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Technician 
Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System NANUK Operator
Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator

*Water, Fuels and Environment Technician*
	Aircraft Fluid Services – Advanced	
*
Weapons Engineering Technician – Armament *
	Armament Maintenance Course
Basic Submarine Qualification
	Explosive Safety Inspection
	Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
	Submarine Towed Array Handling
*
Weapons Engineering Technician – Communication *
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Communications Submarine Maintenance Course
	Deployable Technical Analysis Laboratory - Support Team Member
	Explosive Safety Inspection
	Limited Maintenance Secure Tactical Data Equipment TSEC/KG40
Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
	Submarine Towed Array Handling
	Technical COMSEC Inspections
	Technical Intelligence Level Two Exploitation Investigator
*
Weapons Engineering Technician – Fire Control *
	Basic Space Operations
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Explosive Safety Inspection
	Fire Control Submarine Maintenance Course
	Limited Maintenance Secure Tactical Data Equipment TSEC/KG40
Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
	Submarine Towed Array Handling

*Weapons Engineering Technician – Manager *
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Explosive Safety Inspection
	Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
	Submarine Towed Array Handling
	Technical COMSEC Inspections
*
Weapons Engineering Technician – Radar *
	Basic Space Operations
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Explosive Safety Inspection
	Limited Maintenance Secure Tactical Data Equipment TSEC/KG40
Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
	Submarine Towed Array Handling
*
Weapons Engineering Technician – Sonar *
	Basic Submarine Qualification
	Explosive Safety Inspection
	Limited Maintenance Secure Tactical Data Equipment TSEC/KG40
Submarine Escape and Rescue Coordinator
	Submarine Towed Array Handling
	Sonar Submarine Maintenance Course 


end---


----------



## MikeL

MedCorps said:
			
		

> *OFFICER*
> 
> *Any*
> Forward Air Controller





			
				MedCorps said:
			
		

> *NCM *
> 
> *Any*
> Forward Air Controller



This conflicts with the QS for the FAC course(at least the last one I saw).  QS says only a couple Air Force officer trades and combat arms officers/NCMs can do the course - provided of course there is a job requirement for it.


----------



## PuckChaser

Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement is also an Any Trade course, not specific to ACISS-Core.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

The way this is presented is a little misleading. When I look at the Mar Eng trade for example, you can have all those courses and do all those jobs but what elevates you to spec 1 is a Cert 2 (A, D, E or V) and what elevates you to spec 2 is a Cert 3 (A, D, E and V). That is the ONLY tie within the trade. The 'jobs' listed are where persons in receipt of a specialty allowance may be employed and it may well be in JBS but it is not a requirement for that job.

All that said, spec reviews are ongoing in several trades (eventually all identified as 'specialist') and I suspect this list will change quite dramatically in 2 years or so.


----------



## brihard

Inevitable small errors notwithstanding, this is absolutely excellent to have provided. Thank you, MedCorps.

Milpoints to you, and this is probably sticky worthy with a bit of polishing.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Yes sorry, thank you. I realized after my post that you may not have been referring to specific 'Spec' quals but more sub-specialties within those trades. ie: no tie to spec pay at all.
As soon as I figure out how, Milpoints to you!


Pat


----------



## MedCorps

I shot an e-mail to my friend who is interested in this stuff.  He notes that sometimes an SS is accepted by a set group of MOSIDs and then within the time period of the year is then turned into an ANY MOSID (or the reverse).  If this occurs then it might be captured on this list as it was released / modified initially. 

In the new year when I get some time I will look up FAC and Armd Veh Admin Movt and update the list for the record here. 

Glad you enjoyed. 

MC


----------



## MedCorps

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> This conflicts with the QS for the FAC course(at least the last one I saw).  QS says only a couple Air Force officer trades and combat arms officers/NCMs can do the course - provided of course there is a job requirement for it.



I called around / look at the source documents today.  Here is the skinny. 

AEMA - Forwad Air Controller is a Canadian Army Controlled Course.  It is currently listed as Any Officer and Any NCM. 

AKKR - Tactical Air Control Party - Forward Air Controller is a RCAF controlled course.  It is currently listed as Officer only for three MOS: Air Combat Systems Officer, Aerospace Control Officer, and Pilot. 

Not sure what the employment difference is for people who hold these quals.  Maybe someone in the know can comment. I was surprised that Arty Officer / NCM was not on the AKKR qualification. 

I hope that helps. 

MC


----------



## MedCorps

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement is also an Any Trade course, not specific to ACISS-Core.



Not the case according to the QS.  AIUD -Armoured Vehicle Administrative Movement  is a Canadian Army controlled course. DAT confirmed that it is restricted, without waiver, to:

*Officers:*

Infantry Officer 
Signals Officer 
Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer
Engineer Officer 
Artillery Officer
Armour Officer 

*NCMs: *

Artilleryman 
Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist 
Medical Technician  
Crewman
Infantryman 
Electronic-Optronic Technician (Land) 
Combat Engineer 
Mobile Support Equipment Operator


MC


----------



## PuckChaser

Thats good to know, thanks!


----------



## MikeL

Thanks for coming back with that info MedCorps

Curious now what the difference is between the Army FAC course and RCAF TACP FAC course.


----------



## Bismarcked

I don't currently  have access to verify this on  my own but is this similar to the information found at the following link?

HTTP://CMP-CPM.FORCES.MIL.CA/DGMP/DPGR/ENGRAPH/SPECIFICATIONS_F.ASP

I am particularly interested in what is listed for Naval Combat Systems Engineer. 

Thanks in advance for whoever has a spare minute or to to check on this for me.


----------



## Occam

PM sent.


----------



## Bismarcked

Occam said:
			
		

> PM sent.



_Exactly_ what I was looking for. Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## MedCorps

Here we go again new / modified courses for 2013.  List formulation has not changed 

1) It is not all inclusive and was compiled throughout the year as the SS was authorized as new or modified.  It does not contain qualification levels and such.  It does not contain SSs that have been deleted.  The MOS it is listed under was the name of the MOS that it was authorized against.  This may have changed because even when I look at the list (who is pretty much uneducated on these maters) notice that some of the MOSs are now de-funct. Heck, it was an education for me as I did not even know that some of these occupation / sub-occupations existed!

2) Take it for what it is.  If you are in the MOS and want the training or do not believe that it exists ask the CoC.  If you are looking for more information on an SS you can post it here and someone may know something about it.

3) This is Reg F centric. 

4) Formatting is a little off.  I tried to fix it, with no luck.  Sorry about that.

Here we go...

*Officer*

Aerospace Control Officer
	AKYH - Tactical Data Link 400 Interface Control Officer

Aerospace Engineering Officer
	ADOT - Ammunition and Explosives Management for Air Operations
	AEPD – Post Graduate Degree: Electro-Optics Engineering and Maintenance
	AEXN - Ammunition Technical Officer
	AGSI - Chemical and Biological Munitions Disposal Operator
	AHBT – Aircraft Weighing 
	AJFN – Explosive Device Exploiter 

Air Combat Systems Officer
	AEJR - Acoustic Analyst – Advanced 
	AKXU – Post Graduate Degree - Operational Oceanography

Any Officer 
	AEMA – Forward Air Controller 
	AESI - Unit Public Affairs Representative
	AEUR - Strategic Defence Intelligence Analyst
	AEUT – Canadian Defence Attaché 
	AEWU - Commanding Officer – Recruiting Organization
	AHCJ - Instructional Supervisor
AHCK - Military Career Counsellor
AHCS - General Military Training Instructor
AHZS - Tactical Questioner
AICR - Unit Land Mine Warfare Instructor 
	AIMC - Source Handling Operator
	AIME - Peace Support Operator
	AIJW - Information System Security Officer
AION - CBRN Defence Advisor
AJBZ - Army Field Firing Range Safety Officer
AJHG - Unit Transportation Coordinator
AJPQ - Motion Imagery Intelligence Analyst
AJQA - Conduct After Capture - Level C
AJRW - Conduct After Capture Instructor
AJUK – Observer – Controller – Trainer 
AJUU - Business Planning
AKTK - J2X Manager
AKVK – Northern Aboriginal Awareness
AKVZ – Conduct After Capture Watch Commander 
AKWA – Conduct After Capture Centre Controller 
	AKXD - CBRN Response Team Commander
	AKYX – Flight Safety 

Artillery Officer
	AIEV - LAV III Armoured Personnel Carrier Crew Commander

Bioscience Officer
	AJMD - Deployed Weather Observing System Operator
	AKYU - Health Services Ops and Staff Officer

Communications and Electronics Engineering Officer (Air) 
AEPD – Post Graduate Degree: Electro-Optics Engineering and Maintenance
AEQN - Satellite Communications – Basic 
	AIKK – Canadian Forces Network Operations Centre Senior Officer
AIOP - Army Tactical Electronic Warfare Analyst
	AIPC - Windows Server Administrator
	AIVF - Mail Server Administrator

Construction Engineering Officer
	ADUM – Post Graduate Degree: Environmental Engineering
	AGSI - Chemical and Biological Munitions Disposal Operator
AIMP - NATO Geomatics Staff Officer

Dental Officer 
	AKWW – Advanced Military Trauma Resuscitation
	AKYU - Health Services Ops and Staff Officer

Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer 
	AEPD – Post Graduate Degree: Electro-Optics Engineering and Maintenance
	AEXN - Ammunition Technical Officer
	AGSI - Chemical and Biological Munitions Disposal Operator

Engineering Officer  
	ADUM – Post Graduate Degree: Environmental Engineering
AEXN - Ammunition Technical Officer
	AGSI - Chemical and Biological Munitions Disposal Operator
AJFN – Explosive Device Exploiter
AIEV - LAV III Armoured Personnel Carrier Crew Commander
AIMP - NATO Geomatics Staff Officer
AKSS - Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator - Advanced

Health Care Administration Officer
	AKYU - Health Services Ops and Staff Officer
	AKZC - Casualty Decontamination

Infantry Officer 
	AIEV - LAV III Armoured Personnel Carrier Crew Commander

Intelligence Officer – Air 
	AEHX - Interrogation Operations Management
	AFGK - Senior Imagery Intelligence Analyst
	AFGO – Interrogator 
	AHGJ - Counter-Intelligence
	AIHZ – Post Graduate Degree: Master of Art in War Studies (Intelligence)
	AIMX - Imagery Intelligence Analyst
	AIOP - Army Tactical Electronic Warfare Analyst
	AJQY - Senior Intelligence Operations Officer
	AKVO – Army Tactical Electronic Warfare Operations Coordinator 

Intelligence Officer – Land
	AEHX - Interrogation Operations Management
	AFGK - Senior Imagery Intelligence Analyst
	AFGO – Interrogator
	AHGJ - Counter-Intelligence
	AIHZ – Post Graduate Degree: Master of Art in War Studies (Intelligence) 
	AIMX - Imagery Intelligence Analyst
	AIOP - Army Tactical Electronic Warfare Analyst
	AJQY - Senior Intelligence Operations Officer
	AKVO – Army Tactical Electronic Warfare Operations Coordinator

Intelligence Officer – Sea 
	AEHX - Interrogation Operations Management
	AFGK - Senior Imagery Intelligence Analyst	
	AFGO – Interrogator
	AHGJ - Counter-Intelligence
	AIHZ – Post Graduate Degree: Master of Art in War Studies (Intelligence)
	AIMX - Imagery Intelligence Analyst
	AIOP - Army Tactical Electronic Warfare Analyst
	AJQY - Senior Intelligence Operations Officer
	AKVO – Army Tactical Electronic Warfare Operations Coordinator

Legal Officer
	AEAO – Post Graduate Degree - International Law

Logistics Officer 
	AEXN - Ammunition Technical Officer
	AKVY - Deployment Operations Procurement Process

Logistics Officer – Air 
	AGIR - Tactical Airlift Support
	AKVY - Deployment Operations Procurement Process
	AKZB - RCAF Finance Officer

Logistics Officer – Land
	AGIR - Tactical Airlift Support
	AGSI - Chemical and Biological Munitions Disposal Operator
	AKVY - Deployment Operations Procurement Process

Logistics Officer – Sea 
	AGIR - Tactical Airlift Support
	AKVY - Deployment Operations Procurement Process

Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface Officer  
AEDS - Deck Officer
	AEDT – Electronic Warfare – Maritime Specialist
	AEDU - Mine Countermeasures
AEED - Advanced Communications Officer
	AEEE - Deep Draught Navigating Officer
	AEEG - Surface Ship Command
	AEEJ - Side Scan Sonar Operation
	AEEM - Anti-submarine Warfare Staff Planning
	AEEZ - Hyperfix Navigation System
	AEFA - PINS 9000 Navigation System
	AEFB - Ice Operations
	AEFC - AOR Class Shiphandling
	AEJG - Maritime Warfare – Advanced 
	AEJH - Maritime Warfare – Standard
AEJR - Acoustic Analyst – Advanced 
	AEJZ - NATO Maritime Advanced Communications
	AEMN - Electronic Warfare – NATO Maritime Advanced
	AEQN - Satellite Communications – Basic 
	AEXN - Ammunition Technical Officer
	AIEI – Post Graduate Degree – Ocean Acoustics
	AIIF - IUSS Watch Officer
	AIMP - NATO Geomatics Staff Officer
	AJLR - ORCA Class Officer in Charge
	AJPB - Ship’s CBRN Defence Officer

Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface Officer – Clearance Diver
AGSI - Chemical and Biological Munitions Disposal Operator
AJFN – Explosive Device Exploiter
AJLR - ORCA Class Officer in Charge
AKSS - Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator - Advanced

Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface Officer – Submarine
	AEEE - Deep Draught Navigating Officer
	AILS - Basic Submarine Qualification

Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface Officer – Surface Ship Command 
	AIKK – Canadian Forces Network Operations Centre Senior Officer	

Maritime Systems Engineer 
	ADUM – Post Graduate Degree: Environmental Engineering
	AILS - Basic Submarine Qualification

Medical Officer 
	AKVM - Advanced International Trauma Life Support Instructor
	AKWW – Advanced Military Trauma Resuscitation
	AKYU - Health Services Ops and Staff Officer
	AKZC - Casualty Decontamination

Medical Officer – Specialist 
	AKWW – Advanced Military Trauma Resuscitation
	AKXS – Post Graduate Degree - Preventive Medicine
	AKXT – Post Graduate Degree - Occupational & Environmental Health Medicine

Military Police Officer 
	AHGJ - Counter-Intelligence
	AJGE – Advanced Internet Search 
	AKYA - Basic Criminal Intelligence Operator
	AKYB – Strategic Criminal Intelligence Analyst 
	AKYD – Staff Criminal Intelligence
	AKYX - Canadian Forces National Investigation Service Investigator

Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer 
	AEMN - Electronic Warfare – NATO Maritime Advanced
	AEQN - Satellite Communications – Basic 
	AEXN - Ammunition Technical Officer
	AILS - Basic Submarine Qualification
AIGK - Fire and Arson Investigation

Nursing Officer
	AKVM - Advanced International Trauma Life Support Instructor
	AKWW – Advanced Military Trauma Resuscitation
	AKYU - Health Services Ops and Staff Officer
	AKZC - Casualty Decontamination

Nursing Officer - Specialist 
	AKVM - Advanced International Trauma Life Support Instructor
	AKWW – Advanced Military Trauma Resuscitation
	AKZC - Casualty Decontamination

Pharmacy Officer
	AKYU - Health Services Ops and Staff Officer

Physiotherapy Officer
	ADVY – Burns and Trauma Management 
	AKXZ - Operational Physiotherapy Critical Care Management
	AKYU - Health Services Ops and Staff Officer


----------



## MedCorps

Pilot
	AEJG - Maritime Warfare – Advanced
	AEJH - Maritime Warfare – Standard
	AEMN - Electronic Warfare – NATO Maritime Advanced
	AIMP - NATO Geomatics Staff Officer
	AKWL - CC130J Combat Ready Aircraft Commander
	AKWM - CC130J Maintenance Test Crew 
	AKWN - CC130J Combat Ready First Officer
	AKYH - Tactical Data Link 400 Interface Control Officer

Signals Officer 
	AEPD – Post Graduate Degree: Electro-Optics Engineering and Maintenance
	AEQN - Satellite Communications – Basic
	AIKK – Canadian Forces Network Operations Centre Senior Officer
	AIOP - Army Tactical Electronic Warfare Analyst 
	AIPC - Windows Server Administrator
	AIVF - Mail Server Administrator
	AKVO – Army Tactical Electronic Warfare Operations Coordinator

Social Work Officer
	AKYU - Health Services Ops and Staff Officer

*NCM *

Aerospace Control Operator – Aerospace Operator
	AKYH - Tactical Data Link 400 Interface Control Officer

Aerospace Telecommunications and Information Systems Technician
	AIPC - Windows Server Administrator
	AIVF - Mail Server Administrator
	AIVG - SQL Server Administrator
	AJMD - Deployed Weather Observing System Operator
AJNO - Classified Domain System Administrator
AKVQ - Unclassified Remote-Sensing Situational Awareness System Technologist

Aerospace Telecommunications and Information Systems Technician – Junior
	AIPC - Windows Server Administrator
AJNO - Classified Domain System Administrator

Aircraft Maintenance Superintendant
	ADOT - Ammunition and Explosives Management for Air Operations
	AGSI - Chemical and Biological Munitions Disposal Operator
AHBT – Aircraft Weighing 
AJFN – Explosive Device Exploiter
AKSS - Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator - Advanced

Aircraft Structures Technician 
	AGTM - Manufacture of Flexible Hose Assemblies
	AHBT – Aircraft Weighing 
AKWR - Industrial Welding

Aircraft Structures Technician – Junior 
	AKWR - Industrial Welding

Air Weapons Systems Technician
	ADOT - Ammunition and Explosives Management for Air Operations
AJFN – Explosive Device Exploiter
AHBT – Aircraft Weighing 
AKSS - Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator – Advanced

Ammunition Technician
	AGSI - Chemical and Biological Munitions Disposal Operator
	AJFN – Explosive Device Exploiter

Any NCM
	AEMA – Forward Air Controller
	AESI - Unit Public Affairs Representative
	AEUR - Strategic Defence Intelligence Analyst
	AEUT – Canadian Defence Attaché
	AHCJ - Instructional Supervisor
AHCS - General Military Training Instructor
AHNY - Army Technical Warrant Officer
AHZS - Tactical Questioner
	AICR - Unit Land Mine Warfare Instructor
	AIMC - Source Handling Operator
	AIME - Peace Support Operator
	AIJW - Information System Security Officer
AJBZ - Army Field Firing Range Safety Officer
AJHG - Unit Transportation Coordinator
AJPQ - Motion Imagery Intelligence Analyst
AJQA - Conduct After Capture - Level C
AJRW - Conduct After Capture Instructor
AJUK – Observer – Controller – Trainer 
AJUU - Business Planning
AKTK - J2X Manager
AKVK – Northern Aboriginal Awareness 
AKVZ – Conduct After Capture Watch Commander 
AKWB - NCM Executive Professional Development Program
AKYX – Flight Safety

Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist
	AIWX - Cryptographic Key Management System Specialist
	AKVO – Army Tactical Electronic Warfare Operations Coordinator
	AKVP - Unclassified Remote-sensing Situational Awareness System Specialist
	AKVT - Unclassified Remote-Sensing Situational Awareness Mission Planner
	AKWX - Basic Military Search Team Member
	AKXA - Basic Military Search Team Leader

Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist - Comm & Info Systems Technology Manager
	AKVO – Army Tactical Electronic Warfare Operations Coordinator
	AKVT - Unclassified Remote-Sensing Situational Awareness Mission Planner

Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist - Communication Systems Technologist
AJNO - Classified Domain System Administrator
AKVQ - Unclassified Remote-Sensing Situational Awareness System Technologist
AKVS - Ground Penetrating Radar Maintainer
AKVU - Tactical Satellite Systems Maintainer

Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist – Information Systems Technologist
	AIPC - Windows Server Administrator
	AIVF - Mail Server Administrator
	AIVG - SQL Server Administrator
	AKVR - Unclassified Remote-Sensing Situational Awareness System Software Technologist

Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist – Line Systems Technologist 
	AKOV - Tactical Line Systems Section Commander

Artilleryman 
	AHNY - Army Technical Warrant Officer
AIEV - LAV III Armoured Personnel Carrier Crew Commander
	AJMD - Deployed Weather Observing System Operator
	AKVV - Artilleryman – Battery Sergeant Major
	AKWO - Surveillance Target Acquisition Technician Supervisor
	AKWX - Basic Military Search Team Member
	AKXA - Basic Military Search Team Leader

Aviation Systems Technician
	ADOT - Ammunition and Explosives Management for Air Operations
	AGTM - Manufacture of Flexible Hose Assemblies
AGSI - Chemical and Biological Munitions Disposal Operator
	AHBT – Aircraft Weighing 
AJFN – Explosive Device Exploiter

Aviation Systems Technician – Junior
	AGSI - Chemical and Biological Munitions Disposal Operator

Avionics Systems Technician 
	AHBT – Aircraft Weighing 

Boatswain
	AJLR - ORCA Class Officer in Charge

Chemical Biological Radiological and Nuclear Operator 
	AGSI - Chemical and Biological Munitions Disposal Operator
	AJFN – Explosive Device Exploiter
AKSS - Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator - Advanced
	AKWZ - CBRN Lab Technician
	AKXB – Advanced Biological Response 
	AKXC – Advanced Radiological Response 
	AKXE - Basic Biological Response
	AKXF - Basic Chemical Response
	AKXG - Scenes of Crime Awareness
	AKXI - Advanced Chemical Response

Chemical Biological Radiological and Nuclear Operator – Junior 
	AKXE - Basic Biological Response
	AKXF - Basic Chemical Response
	AKXG - Scenes of Crime Awareness

Clearance Diver
	AGSI - Chemical and Biological Munitions Disposal Operator
AHNY - Army Technical Warrant Officer
AJFN – Explosive Device Exploiter
AJLR - ORCA Class Officer in Charge
AKSS - Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator - Advanced

Clearance Diver – Junior
	AGSI - Chemical and Biological Munitions Disposal Operator
	AJFN – Explosive Device Exploiter

Combat Engineer
	AHNY - Army Technical Warrant Officer
AGSI - Chemical and Biological Munitions Disposal Operator
	AJFN – Explosive Device Exploiter
AIEV - LAV III Armoured Personnel Carrier Crew Commander
AKSS - Improvised Explosive Device Disposal Operator - Advanced
	AKVW - Advanced Combat Engineer Search Operator

Communications Research
	AFOO - Satellite Communications Analyst
	AJGT - Signals Analyst
	AJRO - Signals Intelligence Geospatial Analyst
AKVO – Army Tactical Electronic Warfare Operations Coordinator
	AKWX - Basic Military Search Team Member

Communications Research – Junior
	AJRO - Signals Intelligence Geospatial Analyst

Cook 
	AILS - Basic Submarine Qualification

CPO1/CWO Sr Appointments List
AKWB - NCM Executive Professional Development Program

Crewman  
	AHNY - Army Technical Warrant Officer
	AKWX - Basic Military Search Team Member

Dental Technician 
	AGDU – Health Services Materiel Management 
	AKZC - Casualty Decontamination

Electrical Technician 
	AHPR - Victoria Class Auxiliary Machinery Operator

Flight Engineer
	AFFZ - CP140 Flight Engineer
	AJIV - CH146 Griffon Search and Rescue Flight Engineer

Flight Engineer – Junior 
	AJIV - CH146 Griffon Search and Rescue Flight Engineer

Imagery Technician 
	AFGK - Senior Imagery Intelligence Analyst
	AIMX - Imagery Intelligence Analyst
	AHPH - Production - Video Edit

Infantryman 
	AHNY - Army Technical Warrant Officer
	AIEV - LAV III Armoured Personnel Carrier Crew Commander
	AKWX - Basic Military Search Team Member
	AKXA - Basic Military Search Team Leader

Intelligence Operator 
	AEHX - Interrogation Operations Management
	AFGK - Senior Imagery Intelligence Analyst
	AFGO – Interrogator
	AHGJ - Counter-Intelligence
	AIMX - Imagery Intelligence Analyst
	AIOP - Army Tactical Electronic Warfare Analyst
	AKVO – Army Tactical Electronic Warfare Operations Coordinator
	AKWX - Basic Military Search Team Member

Marine Engineer
	AHPR - Victoria Class Auxiliary Machinery Operator

Marine Engineer Artificer	
	AILS - Basic Submarine Qualification

Marine Engineer Technician 
	AILS - Basic Submarine Qualification

Medical Technician 
	AGDU – Health Services Materiel Management
	AKVL - Basic International Trauma Life Support Instructor 
	AKVM - Advanced International Trauma Life Support Instructor
	AKWX - Basic Military Search Team Member
	AKZC - Casualty Decontamination

Meteorological Technician 
	AFGW - Meteorological Inspection
	AFHA - Meteorological Inspection
	AHWO - Automatic Weather Observation System
	AJMD - Deployed Weather Observing System Operator
	AKWW – Advanced Military Trauma Resuscitation 

Military Police
	AHGJ - Counter-Intelligence
	AIGK - Fire and Arson Investigation
	AJGE – Advanced Internet Search 
	AKXQ – Military Police Drug Recognition Expert
	AKYA - Basic Criminal Intelligence Operator
	AKYB – Strategic Criminal Intelligence Analyst 
	AKYC - Tactical Criminal Intelligence Analyst
	AKYD – Staff Criminal Intelligence
	AKYE - Tactical Criminal Intelligence Operator 
	AKYX - Canadian Forces National Investigation Service Investigator


----------



## MedCorps

Military Police – Junior 
	AHGJ - Counter-Intelligence
	AKYA - Basic Criminal Intelligence Operator
	AKYE - Tactical Criminal Intelligence Operator

Mobile Support Equipment Operator 
	AJRV - Armoured Heavy Support Vehicle System Flat Deck Recovery System
	AJSA - Fifth Wheel Towing and Recovery Device Driver
	AKWX - Basic Military Search Team Member
	AKZC - Casualty Decontamination

Naval Combat Information Operator
	AJPB - Ship’s CBRN Defence Officer
	AINA - Seamanship Supervisor Submarine
	AKYH - Tactical Data Link 400 Interface Control Officer

Naval Communicator
	AILS - Basic Submarine Qualification
AINA - Seamanship Supervisor Submarine

Naval Electronics Sensor Operator 
	AEMN - Electronic Warfare – NATO Maritime Advanced
 	AFGK - Senior Imagery Intelligence Analyst
	AIMX - Imagery Intelligence Analyst

Non-Destructive Testing Technician 
	AKWK - Certified Exposure Device Operator

Preventive Medicine Technician 
	AJMD - Deployed Weather Observing System Operator

Physician Assistant 
	AGDU – Health Services Materiel Management
	AILS - Basic Submarine Qualification
AKVM - Advanced International Trauma Life Support Instructor
	AKWW – Advanced Military Trauma Resuscitation
	AKZC - Casualty Decontamination

Resource Management Support Clerk
	AKVY - Deployment Operations Procurement Process
	AKWX - Basic Military Search Team Member
	AKZC - Casualty Decontamination

Sonar Operator 
AEJR - Acoustic Analyst – Advanced 
AIIF - IUSS Watch Officer
	AILE - Submarine Sonar Underwater Controller
	AILS - Basic Submarine Qualification
AINA - Seamanship Supervisor Submarine
	AKYG – Submarine Sonar Watch Leader 

Steward
	AILS - Basic Submarine Qualification

Supply Technician 
	AKWX - Basic Military Search Team Member
	AKXA - Basic Military Search Team Leader
	AKZC - Casualty Decontamination

Traffic Technician
	AGIR - Tactical Airlift Support
	AKVX - Aircraft Loading Specialist
	AKWM - CC130J Maintenance Test Crew
	AWWQ - CC130J Loadmaster
	AKXA - Basic Military Search Team Leader

Vehicle Technician 
	AJRV - Armoured Heavy Support Vehicle System Flat Deck Recovery System 
AJSA - Fifth Wheel Towing and Recovery Device Driver
	AKVN – Leopard Family of Vehicles Maintenance and Recovery
	AKWX - Basic Military Search Team Member
	AKXA - Basic Military Search Team Leader
	AKZC - Casualty Decontamination

Weapons Engineering Technician – Armament 
	AILS - Basic Submarine Qualification

Weapons Engineering Technician – Communication 
AILS - Basic Submarine Qualification
AJNO - Classified Domain System Administrator

Weapons Engineering Technician – Fire Control 
	AILS - Basic Submarine Qualification

Weapons Engineering Technician – Junior 
	AKYJ - Junior Weapons Engineering Technician - Submarine

Weapons Engineering Technician – Manager 
	AILS - Basic Submarine Qualification

Weapons Engineering Technician – Radar 
	AILS - Basic Submarine Qualification

Weapons Engineering Technician – Sonar 
	AILS - Basic Submarine Qualification

Weapons Technician (Land) 
        AFRI - High Security Containers and Locking Devices Technician
	AKWX - Basic Military Search Team Member

---

MC


----------



## Gnachs

Hi everyone, I am new to the Army.ca forums and have a question Im hoping can be answered. I am currently in the early stages of the direct entry officer plan into the infantry for after I graduate from civilian university. I am curious as to what "specialty" courses will be available to me for career advancement and advanced training purposes. If anyone has a complete list, if something like is out there, or know of several off the top of their head and could let me know I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thank you


----------



## mariomike

Gnachs said:
			
		

> I am currently in the early stages of the direct entry officer plan into the infantry for after I graduate from civilian university. I am curious as to what "specialty" courses will be available to me for career advancement and advanced training purposes.



Infantry Officer

"Advanced Reconnaissance Patrolman course, Sniper Employment Officer, and the basic jump course. Other courses that could be available are things like Basic or Advanced Mountain Operations, Basic Jungle Warfare, Advanced Arctic Warfare, Close Quarter Combat Instructor, and Urban Operations Instructor."
https://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Infantry_Officer#Training_Progression

Training Progression and Career Progression are discussed at the above link.

Welcome to the site, Gnachs.


----------



## dapaterson

CAFJOD, AJSOQ, ATOC... to say nothing of CTAT, safety, WHMIS and other glorious bits of the DLN.

If you're really lucky, you'll get CDWT, Sect 32/34, Green Procurement and the NPP delegation courses too.


----------



## blacktriangle

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If you're really lucky, you'll get CDWT, Sect 32/34, Green Procurement and the NPP delegation courses too.



...sarcasm, right?


----------

